# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Odbrojavanje 5/17 by Vlattka

## Vlattka

Otvaram novo i neka bude sto krace!

Poslano sa mog GT-I9060I koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Munkica

Bravo! Čestitam još jednom  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Čestitam draga još jednom. Neka ovo odbrojavanje bude plodno!

----------


## tocekica

*Lista za: 24.08.2017.

(ne)čekalice:
Natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc 
**

Odbrojavalice:
Bajbiblue~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc 
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
*

----------


## tocekica

Čestitam  :Kiss: .

----------


## FlowerBurn

Čestitam Vlattka i nek nam nova tema bude plodonosna!!

----------


## Natalie38

Cestitat jos jednom od srca  :Smile: .
Upravo sam se vratila sa roditeljskog sastanka moje osmogodisnje curice i jako sam ponosna. Na to sto je postigla odkad smo se preselili u stranu zemlju je nevjerojatno. Jezik skola intergracija. Nemam rijeci. Imam jednu pametnu curicu koja ne samo uz znanje ( govori vec tri jezika i uci se cetvrti ) nego na to sto je osjecajna prema ljudima spremna pomogati i dobrodusna. 
Zaradi toga mi ni nije tesko sto odustajem od truda za drugo djete jer smo blagoslovljeni sa njom.
Zato cure koje se trudite da prvo dijete od srca vam zelim da uspijete jer svatko je zasluzio osjetiti taj osjecaj ponosa ljubavi odricanja srece....za to svatko zivi. Ne za novcr auto kuce. Sve je to nevazno. Ovo je bitno. Donijeti na svijet bice koje ce sam sve znaciti.
Oprostite na dugom postu ali tako sam ponosna i ispunjena da moram sam vama podijeliti.

----------


## tocekica

Natalie  :Love:

----------


## Vlattka

Hvala na cestitkama :Smile:  Natalie, i tebi i kceri cestitke!

Poslano sa mog GT-I9060I koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sarasvati

Vlattka, čestitam!!

Natalie, divan je osjećaj ispunjenosti srca!

----------


## Munkica

Natalie, uživajte u svojoj divnoj djevojčici  :Smile:

----------


## tocekica

Lista stiže! Ljubičicama ~~~~~~ako odluče pišnuti danas  :Wink: .

----------


## tocekica

*Lista za: 25.08.2017.

(ne)čekalice:
Natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc 
**

Odbrojavalice:
Bajbiblue~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc 
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
*

----------


## tocekica

Nekako smo se sve nagurale u otprilike isti dan ciklusa. Bajbi do Ivy bit će nam veselo za desetak dana  :Smile: .

----------


## Natalie38

Dobro jutro,
kavica i od mene. 
Kod mene nije nikav testic u planu jer sam jucer osjecala  bolove kao da cu dobiti, danas malo slabije tako da znam da dolazi. Polako ali sigurno 
Veselim se vikendu I konacno spavanju. I suncu koje konacno sije….

----------


## Nivana

vlatka čestitam na odbrojavanje, neka prode pod školski, e sad daj recept kako ste uspjeli....  :Smile: 
natali čestitam curki, ja se nadam da ce i moja ici u dobrom smjeru ( ovo jesenski pravašić )
ja sam jucer pekla papriku i gulila za ajvar, crkla sam...
a sto se tice tetsta nista ja nezapisavam dok nebudem 37dc...a vec sam ranije u postovima pisala da ovaj mjesec ne ocekujem nista....slabo je bilo akcije, ali trenutno nista ne osjecam ni za M ni za T.

----------


## FlowerBurn

jutro cure!

Ja sam jučer imala ovulaciju, ali nismo pokrili. MM je bio umoran, ja nisam htjela forsirati, i samo smo se mazili i zaspali. Iskreno, nismo pokrili već tjedan dana...a nećemo niti ovaj vikend jer ćemo izgleda biti odvojeni...

Jesam li ljuta radit toga? ne znam, ne mogu objasniti, nekako mi iskreno svejedno, čak mi je i nekako laknulo, jer sljedeći mjesec imam jedno obiteljsko vjenčanje, i to znači da neću biti trudna i moći ću piti alkohol i nazdravljati  :Smile:  i usput ću morati odgovarati na glupava pitanja "ima šta novog?" (srećom, pa ne viđam svoju rodbinu često i ne moram inače slušati ovakva pitanja, ali ZNAM što me čeka...)

----------


## marle

*Vlattka* čestitam!!  :grouphug:  :Heart:

----------


## dominikslatki

Konačno novo odbrojavanje! Neka je sto kraće a tebi Vlattka školski do kraja a i kasnije  :Wink:

----------


## Natalie38

> vlatka čestitam na odbrojavanje, neka prode pod školski, e sad daj recept kako ste uspjeli.... 
> natali čestitam curki, ja se nadam da ce i moja ici u dobrom smjeru ( ovo jesenski pravašić )
> ja sam jucer pekla papriku i gulila za ajvar, crkla sam...
> a sto se tice tetsta nista ja nezapisavam dok nebudem 37dc...a vec sam ranije u postovima pisala da ovaj mjesec ne ocekujem nista....slabo je bilo akcije, ali trenutno nista ne osjecam ni za M ni za T.



Nivana, hoce. Mi smo na pocetku prvoga razreda imali dosta problema zato sto nije govorila super jezik, bila je jedini stranac u razredu i jos zu to, djeca su ovdje cisto drugi mentalitet. Znam da zvuci grubo ali u Njemackoj stvarno djecu pokusavaju jednim dijelom odgojiti kao robote. A valjda im drzava zato i funkcionira. 
Bilo je tesko prvu godinu, inace mi smo dvojezicna obitelj tako da se kod nas Doma govodi odjednom tri jezika  :Smile: .
Gledaj za imas realna ocekivanja od djeteta a ne da ju stiskas da bude najbolja. Moja je izmedu dvojke i trojke ( kod nas izmedu tri i cetiri ) i ja sam presretna je za razliku od neke djece onda nema straha od skole i roditelja da ce je netko kazniti eto zato sto nije najbolja.


Test, ah isto misljenje....em sto nismo bebili ne znam kako, em sto su godine tu..ne ocekujem ama bas nista....da dode, prode...i tako dalje  :Smile:

----------


## tocekica

ja sam prošli mjesec imala velika očekivanja. Ono, na GO sam, lijepo bez stresa, laganini...a ovaj mjesec opet po starome, ne očekujem ništa, neću testirati prije 32 DC jer sam potrošila sve testiće osim jednoga i neću više pratiti LH trakicama (čak sam zadnjih 10-tak dala frendicama).

----------


## November

Mene nešto pecka dolje, molim boga da se nije prokleta kandidetina vratila, uspješno sam je se bila riješila i duuugo je nije bilo...Nadam se da je samo neka prolazna upalica koju ću brzinski sanirati čajevima i mašću, i pojačanim unosom češnjaka  :Smile:  Joj. Nije strašno, MM kaže da ga ništa ne pecka niti išta, inače dok sam imala kandidu to su bile strahote, seks gotovo nemoguć koliko me peklo i bolilo!

----------


## tocekica

*Lista za: 26.08.2017.

(ne)čekalice:
Natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc 
**

Odbrojavalice:
Bajbiblue~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc 
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
*

----------


## tocekica

Natalie i Nivana, nadam se da je danas ovo zatišje pred buru~~~~ za ll  :Wink: .

----------


## MrsIvy

Pozdrav cure! Čestitam vlatka! ! Nek bude školski i dosadno  :Smile:  
Ne ulažem previše nade u ovaj ciklus. Mm i ja radimo stalno suprotne smjene, uopće se nit ne vidimo! Čekam poziv za jedan posao gdje bi imala slobodne vikende i normalan život,  tako da su sve moje misli usmjerene u to! Evo sad baš idem na posao, iscrpljena sam totalno. . Pusa cure

----------


## Nivana

dobro jutro, kod mene mao kasnije jutro,. bili jucer u Bizovačkim toplicama, nemogu reci nista protiv, jednostavno savršenstvo...za obitelji koji nemogu na more ili nemaju vremena jedan dan savrseno...pogotovo sto imaju jedan bazen u kojem mogu upaliti valove...stvarno svi uzitci s mora....
zato smo danas umorni...
nema nista novo...
a ovo neko zatisje..ako sta bude prihvatit ce mo to, ali svjesno znam da nista nece biti.... :Very Happy:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## tocekica

Curke,  :Kiss: . Evo, opet sanjam "vivid dreams". Sanjala sam da sam se užasno posvađala s vjenčanom kumom tik prije vjenčanja( ispred crkve).

----------


## CHIARA...

Vlattka cestitam.  :Very Happy:

----------


## tocekica

*Lista za: 28.08.2017.

(ne)čekalice:
Natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc 
**

Odbrojavalice:
Bajbiblue~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc 
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
*

----------


## Natalie38

Dobro jutro, 
kavica od mene…

Kako sam i rekla, M stigla kao urica….u subotu…tako da bih molila da me se skine sa liste jer odlucili smo odustati…vrijeme je da se krene dalje i u jednu ruku mi je laknulo.
Ali bez brige praticu vas i se javljati da se veselim od srca kada budete ugledale svoje plusice..
I savjet. Ne cekajte ovaku dugo kao ja. Jer majka priroda zna sta radi 

----------


## tocekica

Jutro, imali kakvih veselih vijesti?  Nivana?

----------


## tocekica

Natalie, i ja se za par dana skidam službeno s liste (ali pratiti ću temu). Nadam se da ćeš ipak dočekati svoju drugu srećicu sada kad si ipak sa sebe skinula dosta veliki stres i teret očekivanja.

----------


## Munkica

Natalie, želim ti svu sreću! Možda vam ipak Majka Priroda donese i Društvo  :Smile: 

Tocekica,  :grouphug: 

Ostale trudilice ne odustajte!!!

Cure, samo javljam da imam sve skupa 10 folikula od kojih 8 velikih i 2 manja. Nadam se da ćemo dobiti bar nekoliko kvalitetnih jajnih stanica i malih kikirikija!

----------


## Bajbiblue

*Vlatka* čestitaaaam i želim ti školsku trudnoću!  :Kiss: 
Godišnji prošao kao treptaj oka, ali šta je tu je.. Uživali smo na moru, odmorili se, od svega pa i od iščekivanja. Uzeli smo mjesec pauze. Nakon ciklusa idem raditi papa test i briseve jer nisam dugo.
Konsultacije ponovo, i vjerovatno hsg a mozda i histeroskopija u Januaru. Vidjet ćemo.

Vama držim fige.  I ja sam do Januara na listi. Poslije se skidam i ja, dosta je bilo.  :Smile:  Ljubim vas sve i sretno!

I da, Munkice, posebne fige držim! :fige:  :fige:

----------


## November

Cure, glupa sam i ne sjećam se, ako me jučer baš bolilo dolje (klasična ovulacijska bol, nadutost), i boli me i danas, znači li to da O tek dolazi? Dakle mogla bi se desiti danas/sutra? U biti kad me prestane boljeti znači da je prošla?

----------


## FlowerBurn

> Cure, glupa sam i ne sjećam se, ako me jučer baš bolilo dolje (klasična ovulacijska bol, nadutost), i boli me i danas, znači li to da O tek dolazi? Dakle mogla bi se desiti danas/sutra? U biti kad me prestane boljeti znači da je prošla?


Nisam ni ja sigurna, čitala sam da može boljeti "oko" ovulacije, znači prije, za vrijeme i nakon...

Mene je prošli tjedan boljelo tri dana, baš kad je krenula i eggwhite sluz, zadnji dan me je u jednom trenutku baš onako presjeklo, i onda se bol počela smirivati i do kraja dana prestala, ja sam si nekako zamislila da je u tom trenutku puknuo folikul, uspjeli smo se keksnuti par sati kasnije  :Smile:  vidjet ćemo za 12 dana je li moja teorija točna.

----------


## Munkica

November, mislim da su to simptomi cijelog plodnog razdoblja (prije, za i neposredno nakon ovulacije). Evo, moji folikuli rastu, napuhnuta sam ko žaba i boli me ako se naprežem. Doduše ja ih trenutačno imam 10, ali bih i prije imala te simptome u vrijeme ovulacije.

----------


## November

Da tako nekako je i moja teorija, da zapravo boli rast folikula i samo prsnuće, a onda bol nestane.

----------


## tocekica

Može boliti prije, za vrijeme i nakon, zato na posao  :Smile: . Ako imaš LH trakicu pišni, trebala bi biti pozitivna ako nije O prošla  :Wink: .

----------


## sarasvati

Natalie, zao mi je sto nas napuštaš, ali razumijem tvoju odluku. Imate svoju curu, mozda vam se stvarno pridruži četvrti član, ako odlučite opcije ostaviti otvorenima. 
A godine? Tu su koje jesu, ne mozemo ih vratiti i trebamo pokusati ne žaliti.

----------


## sarasvati

Tocekica, i ti najavljuješ odlazak!  :Sad:  Hoćeš li u pretrage?

Ja cu nekako starosjedilac postati na ovoj temi. Zasjela i ne mičem se  :alexis:

----------


## tocekica

Ici cu na pretrge ali prvo cu napraviti malu pauzu. Meni su cice danas poludile, danas mi se grudnjakbzaljepio za bradavice, bile su ljepljive od neke tekucine...ne bole me ali tu i tamo imam osjecaj kao da mi nadoilazi mlijeko.

----------


## justme409

Cestitam Vlatka!!! Ja cu za godinu dana otvoriti odbrojavanje  :Smile:  malo prije rodjendana svog. ja odlucila  :lool:  

tocekica drzim fige da s razlogom dolazi. 

sto se tice ovulacijske boli. nisam ju bas pratila prije, ali evo ovaj put - zabolilo me oko 12 sati 3 puta me onako malo presjeklo. oko ponoci smo jeli odradili to i primilo se. tako da sanse uvijek ima  :Wink:  drzim fige svima!! 

Ja jos cekam da mi prestane curiti mlijeko. doduse ne curi u nekim kolicinama. samo na pritisak, ali su zato one bas lijepo punasne, pa barem nesto. M ciklus mi se jako lijepo nastavio. Barem tako sad djeluje. jedino sto mi se taj TSH nije spustio. srecom u svemu tome ft4 mi je na gornjoj granici ali je unutar granica. Sad radimo na spustanju TSH, i uskoro i mni pocinju pretrage i brisevi.
PHD nalaz je stigao, mislila sam da ce mi biti drago. Nije mi bilo, niti malo. Samo je skinulo jedva zaraslu krastu. Ne mogu vjerovati da me to toliko pogodilo. Proslo je mjesec dana ja jos uvijek svako malo se rasplacem. Zato sam si priustila nekoliko partija kroz osmi mjesec. dogovorila se da cu proslaviti svoj rodjendan kao sto sam sa 18 godina, a da ne spominjem ostalo. Bacila sam se na smisljanje pira, da se barem necim zaokupiram dok opet ne nadjem posao. Imam stvarno odlicne doktore kroz ovo sve tako da su mi i oni dosta pomogli. Doktorica koja mi vodi stitnjacu mi je savjetovala da pricekam barem 6 mj, iako se preporucuje 3. Tako da sigurno cekam barem 7mi mjesec sljedece godine. 

Pratim vas, malo vam se izjadam kada mi je tesko, i veselim se kada netko ima simptome neke. Iscekujem pozitivne testove kao da su moji <3

----------


## tocekica

justme409, organiziranje pira je veliki posao (još kad moraš slušati savijete uže i šire rodbine  :Rolling Eyes:   ...), vidjet ćeš kako će ti se sve posložiti lijepo za godinu dana.

----------


## November

sarasvati i ja ću postati starosjedioc! 

Mi smo bebili samo na 14.dc, jučer nismo jer smo se posvađali ali onako kako spada, ma, jako sam jadna, kad nisu plodni dani ko zečevi smo, a kad treba onda izvodimo bijesne gliste. Šta pritisak radi. Tako da sam poslala i ovaj mjesec, da izvinete, u pm.

----------


## tocekica

November, mislim da si se pokrila. do 2 dana prije O je idealno (nekad i bolje nego na sam dan O), ali čim imaš plodne sluzi onda je OK. ~~~~~~ da će ti ovaj ciklus biti dobitni.

----------


## Munkica

Justme409, zelim ti da se sve posloži kada se najmanje budeš nadala  :Smile: 

November, jučer je očito bio dan za svađe. Sve me sram reći zbog čega sam se nadurila. Nadam se da je to od hormona. 

Starosjedioci, kažeš. Nećete više pokušavati sa stimulacijama, November? Zaboravila sam koji je plan.
I kao što tocekica kaže, 2 dana prije O bi trebalo biti gotovo pa idealno. Idealno je kad se primi  :Smile: 

Nego, mene sutra čeka punkcija. Sinoć sam si u ponoć dala štopericu i sutra ujutro mi vade jajca. Uzela sam lokalnu anesteziju. Valjda će biti ok budući da broj folikula nije baš mali. Drž'te mi fige  :Smile:

----------


## November

Ma hoćemo naravno, samo smo malo odgodili zbog posla (grrrrrrrr), pa sad kao bebimo doma, ali manje smo se svađali u postupku (gdje sam bila nemoguća), nego sad!

Plan je vjerojatno u 10.mjesecu u prirodni u Betu.

Držim fige!!!!!

----------


## Munkica

Tnx!

Javim koliko js smo dobili.

----------


## justme409

tocekica... jos da mi bude znimljivije organizirati ja se trudim napraviti sto manje klasican pir + sama svoje dekoracije.

----------


## sarasvati

Munkice, držim fige!!!!!

----------


## November

Munki čekamo izvještaj  :Smile: 

MM i ja smo se jučer pomirili (dvaput), ČAK smo i kao ozbiljno razgovarali o tome kako trebamo uživati u nama i raditi svašta dok beba ne dođe jer tad će sve biti drukčije. Danas sam odlično :D Ponekad me taaako nervira ta njegova samouvjerenost, lako ćemo, bit će, uopće ne sumnja ali nimalo u to da će beba doći...Dok ja s druge strane živčanim kao gremlin.

Btw seks jučer me i dalje bolio, a danas ne osjećam više ništa, nikakav pritisak, normalno sjedam. Bit će da su plodni dani prošli.

----------


## sarasvati

Ja nisam primijetila da me seks vise "boli" u plodne dane, ali jesam da mi je bolji :D

----------


## sarasvati

*Lista za: 30.08.2017.

(ne)čekalice:
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc Bajbiblue~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
**

Odbrojavalice:
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc 
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
*

----------


## sarasvati

Natalie, nisi vise na listi..., grlim te virtualno!

Bajbi, dobrodošla u ljubičice!

----------


## tocekica

November, dobro je da je uvjeren u dobar ishod. Bilo bi gore kad bi oboje bili u nekom negativnom i živčanom raspoloženju. Natalie, za par dana ti se pridružujem u bodrenju cura iza kulisa  :Kiss: , Munkice, ~~~~~~ za danas. Sara, i meni je keks bolji u određene dane. Ovih dana sam užasno umorna. Jučer sam se isključila u 22:30 i spavala do 7 i jedva sam se digla. Cice su mi se smirile, više nisu ljepljive i nemam letdown. Možda imam O jer sam opet dobila plodnu sluz :/ (makar sam imala debelo pozitivnu Lh trakicu 10 ili 11 DC) i baš mi se "mazi".

----------


## sarasvati

Tocekica, ti imas duple O :D :D pa ciljaš između  :Smile:

----------


## Bajbiblue

Munkice držim fige i jedva čekam da nam javis dobre vijesti, nekako sam sigurana sa su dobre..  :Smile: 

Sarasvati, ubrzo cu na donju listu, ovaj mjesec smo odmarali od pokusavanja..  :Smile:  ali ajde neka me gore dan , dva..

November: takodjer ista situacija, on savršeno siguran, vječito ne vidi problem. u tome uopšte, a ja kao.zombi, mogla bih ga grrrrrrr kazem svaki put da je slijep onda i eto tako, valjda to tak ide, ne bi valjalo drugačije.. sretno  :Kiss: 

Tocekice nadam se da je upalilo ovaj put. Ljubim te

----------


## tocekica

> Tocekica, ti imas duple O :D :D pa ciljaš između


Nisam sigurna dal je O, možda samo estrogen divlja. Jučer me bolio jajnik tako da je sve moguće (ne i da od moguće O bude T jer nismo realizirali keks).

----------


## Munkica

Hvala svima na dobrim vibrama! Pomogle su  :Smile:  Dobili smo 9 jajnih stanica, dorucak u krevet i bas me fino uljuljale ove droge što mi daše. Nije uopce bolilo. Skoro sam zaspala na stolu  :Smile: 
Jos sam u bolnici par sati pa odoh doma. 
A sad kad vam vibranje tako super ide, vibrajte za što više kvalitetnih kikirikija  :Smile:

----------


## tocekica

Munkice, super!!!~~~~~~~~~evo ih  :Kiss: . ja ću se držati onog za 1000 post. pošto sam lajava, a imam i dvoje školaraca pa pratim i teme o školi mislim da ću brzo potrošiti postove. Kako puklo da puklo, za 1000 post ću pišnut. Danas mi je 11 dpo, tako da ako nekaj je onda bi se sutra trebalo vidjeti. ako nije čekam M tu s vama i onda odlazim s liste (ali ne i s foruma).

----------


## FlowerBurn

> Hvala svima na dobrim vibrama! Pomogle su  Dobili smo 9 jajnih stanica, dorucak u krevet i bas me fino uljuljale ove droge što mi daše. Nije uopce bolilo. Skoro sam zaspala na stolu 
> Jos sam u bolnici par sati pa odoh doma. 
> A sad kad vam vibranje tako super ide, vibrajte za što više kvalitetnih kikirikija


Super!!

Vibrrrrram za kikirije!!

----------


## tocekica

Idem navečer van pa sam ipak danas pišnula( alkohola radi) i neg je.

----------


## sarasvati

Tocekice, a kaj da ti kažem....  :Love:

----------


## tocekica

> Tocekice, a kaj da ti kažem....


Ma sve ok. Barem sam mogla piti  :pivo:

----------


## Vlattka

Pozdrav svima :Smile:  Mene je na razne nacine usrecivao negativan, najvise jer smijem popiti tablete za glavu ako bude potrebe. Sad je bila jedna glavobolja (od onih sto povracas od bolova) i nije bas bilo simpaticno bez lijekova. Munkice, to mi se cini kao dobar broj, al ne razumijem se bas. Je li? Nivana, u nekom postu prije sto godina si pitala za recept. Nekako sam predosjecala da bi moglo biti kad kupim trakice (nakon sto godina dumanja o tome). Naravno da ih nisam upotrijebila :Smile:  Pare vole proletjeti kroz moje ruke, ukratko.

Poslano sa mog GT-I9060I koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## November

Muknice 9 js je super broj. Vibramo za malce da ih bude 9 i da svi budu perfektni  :Smile: 

Tocekice grlim...Baš mi je krivo! Al sad dok ti odeš s liste će se odmah uhvatiti!

Kod mene ništa, osim pojačanog iscjetka, no ništa ne peče ni ne boli. Pijem serrapeptase pobožno, ne primjećujem nikakve nuspojave, ništa. Jučer me u jednom trenu popodne jako probolo, ali strajalo je sekundu i prestalo.

----------


## Nivana

jutro zenske, ja cu samo nabrzinu da vas obavijestim da se spustam na dnoo...danas 3dc   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  ,
ajmo sad brzo nek mi netko sibne u poruke ko je kupovao Otrakice od koga su najbolje i kod koga, da okusam srecu ovaj mjesec..... ili ako ima netko viskaaaaaa
munkica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~more jedno za kikirikije.......
pozdrav svimaaaaaaaa

----------


## Noemii

Vlatka čestitke, cure pratim vas duže vrijeme neke već to znate (možda) neke ne. Pokušali smo prošli mjesec bebiti ali ništa  :Sad:  . Sad mi je 13 dc i bebimo pa bi se ja ako može pridružila. Prvo je inače bilo iz prve nadam se da će drugo iz druge barem  :Smile:  ..

----------


## sarasvati

> Ma sve ok. Barem sam mogla piti


Ja sam u početku u drugom dijelu ciklusa izbjegavala alkohol, a sad vise ni to ne radim. Necu tako, nema mi smisla. Nije da se oblokavam, a "oprez", koliko puta vec uzaludan, samo me dodatno tjera da pratim dc.  :Saint:

----------


## sarasvati

November, mene jucer bolilo kao da imama ovulaciju, zapravo kao da ce se sve rasprsnuti. Ali nisam bas neka kojanorati simptome a ovaj i ne znam kako bih iščitala. 

Nivana, eto... novi krug...i tebi je vec neki velik broj. A e.. Ja sam dobila istovremeni veci broj trakica, dosta sam ih vec i potrosila, ali posaljem ti dio. Javi mi adresu. 

Noemi, dobrodošla!!
I ja ti zelim drugo iz druge!!

----------


## tocekica

*Lista za: 30.08.2017.

(ne)čekalice:
Bajbiblue~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
**Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
**

Odbrojavalice:
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
**FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc**
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Noemii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
**Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc*

----------


## tocekica

Noemi, dobrodošla  :Smile: . Jedva sam listu stavila, stalno je nekaj zajeXXX. Flower, nemoj se ljutiti što sam se progurala na čelo odbrojavalica, slučajno sam te ispustila pa sam te napisala između zbog brzine (jer sam imala još minutu za uređivanje)

----------


## Noemii

Hvala cure i ja vama želim puno +++++++  :Smile:  . Sarasvati vezano za alkohol zašto bi ga skroz izbjegavale, ja popijem možda u cijelom tjednu deci vina  :Smile:  i mislim da to ne škodi, kako si rekla nije da se oblokavamo.

----------


## Bajbiblue

Meni je danas *27 dc.* al' nema veze, vibram s vama.  :Kiss:

----------


## tocekica

Bajbi, kao što sam rekla zajebXXX me je komp pa sam ti zaboravila izmijeniti DC  :Sad: . Vidi se da sam izašla iz štosa s listom  :Wink: .

----------


## sarasvati

Ti se vec opraštaš! 
Pogledala sam broj postova - 1002!!!

----------


## tocekica

> Ti se vec opraštaš! 
> Pogledala sam broj postova - 1002!!!


 :Love:  , polagano se opraštam od odbrojavanja, ali ne znači da neću kao i neke druge cure tu i tamo nešto komentirati i malo poslati ~~~~~~.

----------


## justme409

Kad so kod oblokavanja  :Smile:  malo ne skodi, cak sam nacula da cure tako otkriju da su trudne. brze se napiju. al nemojte testirati radje  :lool:  
ja bome inace ne pijem - sportski tip, alkohol me ultra deblja, i te fore; ali u onom mirovanju i ocaju sam si obecala da cu se izgustti na nekoliko dogadjaja do kraja ove godine OBAVEZNO. i bome jesam. nisam popila, oblokala sam se  :škartoc:  i bilo mi je bas dobro. u kontroliranoj ekipi doduse. treba se pocastiti tu i tamo  :lool:  
Tocekica mi smo na ovoj drugoj strani sada  :Smile:  ocemo svoje odbrojavanje otvoriti koliko dugo necemo na listu? a i jesi ponavljala test nakon 11 dpo?

----------


## tocekica

Nisam. Potrošila sam zalihu a ne da mi se do apoteke. Jučer sam saznala da ću biti kuma na svadbi( jej), još nije određen datum ali ili kasna jesen ili rano proljeće, prije toga sam krsna kuma sad najesen...barem mogu mirno nazdraviti u tim prigodama  :Wink: .

----------


## tocekica

P.S. mene moj Jack D. čeka kad procurim. Ni ja ne pijem puno, ni često. Kad se baš raspištoljim onda je to jedna žestica i do 2 čaše vina. Jučer sam popila pol pive što je za mene već dosta.

----------


## tocekica

*Lista za: 1.09.2017.

(ne)čekalice:
Bajbiblue~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
**Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
**tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
**FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc**
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc**

Odbrojavalice:**
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Noemii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
**Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc*

----------


## tocekica

Jutro kavica! Lista je tu s puno ljubičica, evo malo ~~~ da ste zbilja ljubičaste  :Wink:  (ja nisam, čekirala sam  :Embarassed: ).

----------


## November

Jutrooo!

Uuuuuu koiko ljubičica  :Smile:  Ajmo cure pluseve na sunce!

Meni MM već 2 dana govori da mu mirišem na domaće mlijeko hahahha...

Ja ništa, nikakve simptome nemam, osim cica koje u zadnje vrijeme nakon O narastu brat bratu za 2 broja.

----------


## FlowerBurn

> Ja ništa, nikakve simptome nemam, osim cica koje u zadnje vrijeme nakon O narastu brat bratu za 2 broja.


Joooj pričaj mi, imam više brojeva grudnjaka koje kombiniram ovisno o danu ciklusa  :Smile: 

Mene je jučer probadao lijevi jajnik (6 dpo), čovjek se ponada par sekundi, ali onda sam pogledala što sam upisala u Period Tracker aplikaciju prošli ciklus, i na isti dan (6 dpo) sam imala bolove u istom jajniku, tako da ništa od toga, vjerojatno neka normalna reakcija vezana uz žuto tijelo ili tako nešto.

Sad mi dolazi najgori dio, tjedan dana prije menstruacije, i postajem neraspoložena, troma i nikakva, i znam da mi je jedini spas vježbanje, samo se moram baš tjerati na to.. to je izgleda skužio i MM, i jučer me je onak cijelo poslijepodne podsjećao.. "šta nisi rekla da ćeš danas jogu vježbati...?"  :Smile:  na kraju sam odradila trening i osjećala se super. Danas je na redu trening snage (a prije toga kardio po IKEI  :Smile:  )!

----------


## tocekica

November, ~~~~~~~ da za 8,5 mjeseci proizvodiš "domače" mlijeko  :Wink: .

----------


## Noemii

Jutro  :Smile:  cure, nadam se da ste dobro. Ja sam sva neka bezvoljna brine me što sam prošli ciklus lijepo imala na 14 i 15 dc ultra pozitivne lh trakice onako baš najcrvenije što može biti  :Smile:  i plodne sluzi koliko hoćeš, a sad ništa, ni blizu pozitivnim lh trakicama. Možda je svemu tome krivo to što sam nedavno prestala s antibioticima (išerihija opet ) ali više nisam pametna što da mislim. Osjećam bolove u desnom jajniku al više nisam sigurna jel to jajnik ili se još nisam riješila te glupe bakterije.  :Unsure:

----------


## Nivana

> November, mene jucer bolilo kao da imama ovulaciju, zapravo kao da ce se sve rasprsnuti. Ali nisam bas neka kojanorati simptome a ovaj i ne znam kako bih iščitala. 
> 
> Nivana, eto... novi krug...i tebi je vec neki velik broj. A e.. Ja sam dobila istovremeni veci broj trakica, dosta sam ih vec i potrosila, ali posaljem ti dio. Javi mi adresu. 
> 
> Noemi, dobrodošla!!
> I ja ti zelim drugo iz druge!!


a broj stvarno dobar, nekidan sam cvilila, godina dana i nece da se uhvati.....
godinu dana pazim sta jedem, nepijem, nefestam jer eto sve se svodi na dio sta ako...onda sam prestala, pospustila me bebomanija...i poslje opet...i tako u krug...
sad vec ozbiljno razmisljam o tim trakicama, i svemu al me strah

----------


## justme409

tocekica to tvoje raspistoljila se mislim da mozes slobodn i u trudnoci  :lool:  
meni dok je bila trudnoca ok jos netko je ponudio da probam guc nekog alkohola, odbila sam. i onda, drugi dan ili trci prokrvarim i sitim se toga kako ovisnice o bilocemu ostanu trudne, zadrze trudnocu i sve to... i rode. a ja odbijem guc samo i eto. 
ugl mislim da me pucaju hormoni. stitnjaca antitijela duplo povisena, tsh jos malo narastao, a ft4 na gornjoj granici. ja sam uvjerena da je sve to povezano, trudnoca, tsh, antitijela, mlijeko, abortus... ali ne znam vise s kim pricati i koga pitati. cice su mi bolje nego ikada prije u zivotu. 

tocekica sad lipo djevojacku smisliti <3 bas lipooo!

----------


## Bajbiblue

Meni kao švicarski sat, tako da piši mi 1 dc. Najvjerovatnije da ću čim prodje otici na dogoovor za histeroskopiju. Skupila sam hrabrost. 

Uglavnom otkako siofor pijem ciklusi sa 30 smanjili se na 27 dc.

Pozitivaaaaaaa  :Kiss:

----------


## Bajbiblue

Ipak, sutra će biti 1 dc jer danas samo malo smeckarenje.. Ništa od ciklusa.. a grudi kao atomska bomba..

----------


## Bajbiblue

Danas 1 dc :D

----------


## tocekica

*Lista za: 2.09.2017.

(ne)čekalice:

**Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
**tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
**FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc**
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc**

Odbrojavalice:**
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Noemii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
**Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc Bajbiblue~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1.dc*

----------


## Munkica

Bajbi, dijagnostička histeroskopija nije strašna. Bolovi su kao menstrualni i to čak niti ne kao oni najjači. Poslije malo krvariš i to je to.

I drage moje odbrojavalice, transfer mi je u ponedjeljak (5 dana stari embriji). Ne znam točan broj embrija, osim da ih je trenutačno bar 4.  :Smile:

----------


## Bajbiblue

> Bajbi, dijagnostička histeroskopija nije strašna. Bolovi su kao menstrualni i to čak niti ne kao oni najjači. Poslije malo krvariš i to je to.
> 
> I drage moje odbrojavalice, transfer mi je u ponedjeljak (5 dana stari embriji). Ne znam točan broj embrija, osim da ih je trenutačno bar 4.


Munkice nije dijagnosticka, već operativna. Mislim da je još uvijek moj polip tu od 1 cm. Stomak me iscrpio danas nakon par mjeseci me ponovo bolio. Držim ti fige!  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## tocekica

Cure, mene boli glava  :Sad: . Munkice, držim fige za transfer u pon. Bajbi i tebi držim fige da sve prođe najbolje i najnezbolnije što može. Oststak ekipe ~~~  :Kiss: .

----------


## justme409

munkkica navijamo!!!!  :fige:

----------


## Vlattka

Munkice, drzim fige da prodje super! Bajbiblue, tebi drzim fige da ne bolo!

Poslano sa mog GT-I9060I koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## tocekica

*Lista za: 3.09.2017.

(ne)čekalice:

**Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
**tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
**FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc**
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc**

Odbrojavalice:**
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Noemii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
**Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc Bajbiblue~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc*

----------


## tocekica

14-15 dpo glavobolja  :Sad: . Tesrirala sam prije 2 dana i bilo je opet neg.

----------


## tocekica

I danas neg

----------


## MrsIvy

I moj je negativan!  Trbuh me boli već treći dan!

----------


## marle

meni sutra *2dc* , cure u ljubičicama nadam se da će neka dočekati plus pa da imamo novo odbrojavanje,vrijeme je ~ ~ ~~~~~~~

----------


## sarasvati

Pozdrav!

Nama svima M stiže u dan. Baš imamo lijepe, redovite cikluse.  :alexis:

----------


## tocekica

Cure, ja spottingiram. Danas ili sutra ce doci M i time izlazim s liste. Ljubim Vas sve i šaljem puno ~~~~.

----------


## Munkica

Tocekica, zao mi je  :Sad: 

Mozda ce bez liste pressing biti manji i eto plusa kad se ne nadas (iako se svi potajno uvijek nadamo)

----------


## November

Kavicaaaaaaaaa

Jučer me probolo nešto, kao da dolazi M, no nema je, nema ničeg, osim sisurina.

tocekice <3

----------


## MrsIvy

1 dc .....

----------


## justme409

Dobro jutro, doduse dobar dan radnom narodu... Ja jos nisam nasla posao, polako. Radim doduse jedan kratki koji ne donosi neku placu, ali dobro. u njemu uzivam <3 

Nego cure danas kava ljubicastima, zestice plavim curama i kolaci na mene  :Smile:  danas mi je rodjendan i nadam se da ce barem nekom donijeti srecu ovaj mjesec, ako ne ovaj dan. 
Ja danas pocinjem iz pocetka. odlucila sam da cu okrenuti novu stranicu i poceti iznova od nove godine svoje. necu se vise zivcirati (mislim, koga ja lazem, potruditi cu seiz petinih zila ne zivcirati oko proslosti) i veseliti se sljedecoj godini. Dolazim u metropolu ovaj tjedan po drugo misljenje oko te stitnjace jer je ocito da se sve dogodilo zbog stresa (smrt tate, par dana kasnije zacece. zacece mi je donijelo stvarno hormonalni dizbalans malo jaci)  i sigurna sam da ce  kroz koji mj sve doci u normalu,a da cu sljedeci godine otvoriti novu listu  :Smile:  
A,sad do tada curke vi ste na redu za liste  :Smile:  
Munkica drzim fige svaki dan da sve prodje kako treba, i svaki dan cirkam forum da vidim sto je i kako je. 
Tocekica zao mi je, ali bas to sto je i munkica rekla. Lista stvarno da malo presinga. Mozda bas sad bude. drzim fige u svakom slucaju!!!! Do tada uzivaj! Ja se nikad u zivotu nisam razmazila ko sada. i da nisam poludila bi. tako da moj savjet je, nakon svakog neg. testa pocastiti se s necim s cim inace NIKAD nebi.  :Kiss: 
 November ko zna... drzim fige! javi!!!

Evomoj rodjendanski post je gotov  :lool:  znate da ja volim duziti. i drugim curama naravno drzim fige i zelim svu srecu

----------


## Munkica

Justme, sretan rođendan!!!!!

Ubacili su 1 malu kupinu u mene.  :Smile: 
Od 9 jajnih stanica 4 su oplođene ICSI-em, a ostatak je išao na IVF. Niti jedna stanica se nije oplodila IVF-om iako su bile ok i one i spermiji  :Sad: 
Od ovih 4 ICSI, jedan embrio je u meni, 2 će se dijeliti do sutra pa u frizer, a jedna je propala. 
A sada 12 dana štrikanja do bete  :Smile:

----------


## tocekica

Cure, definitivno krenulo, skidajte me s liste. Munkice  :Kiss: , just sretan rodjendan, november da ima dobar razlog tvojim sisurinama, ostatak ekipe pozdrav  :Wink: ,  :Kiss:

----------


## Nivana

justme SRETANNNNNNNN NAJSRETNIJI TI ŽELI.... i da ovo si uzmi bas kako da vičem iz slavonije...
Novembar želim i tebi da sise ostanu u tom stanju... :D  :Smile: 

svima dobro jutro,...
Munkice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ <3

----------


## November

*just* sretan sretan rođendan  :Heart: 

Munki čuvaj kupinicu!!!! IVF je lutrija. To sam ja zaključila. Nikad ne znaš što će i kako će biti, niti zašto. Treba imati pun k snage,živaca, ljubavi, sreće...

tocekice treba li preuzeti pisanje liste?

Mene frče, grči,sluzi ko u priči, da ne znam koji mi je dc rekla bih da opet imam O.

----------


## tocekica

> *just* sretan sretan rođendan 
> 
> Munki čuvaj kupinicu!!!! IVF je lutrija. To sam ja zaključila. Nikad ne znaš što će i kako će biti, niti zašto. Treba imati pun k snage,živaca, ljubavi, sreće...
> 
> tocekice treba li preuzeti pisanje liste?
> 
> Mene frče, grči,sluzi ko u priči, da ne znam koji mi je dc rekla bih da opet imam O.


Možeš preuzeti listu ako želiš.~~~~~~~~~~na najjače da su ti simptomi od T a ne M.

----------


## November

Može, ako kojim slučajem neću moći listu javim da netko drugi stavi! Preko tjedna mogu uvijek, jedino su vikendi problem.

----------


## November

:Heart: *Lista za: 5.9.2017.* :Heart: 

 :fige: *(ne)čekalice:

Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc*


 :grouphug: *Odbrojavalice:
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Noemii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc 
Bajbiblue~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc 
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc*

----------


## FlowerBurn

Jutro cure!

Nisam par dana čitala forum pa sad hvatam zaostatke.

*tocekica* sretno dalje! nadam se da ćeš nakon odlaska s liste doživjeti malo iznenađenje!
*justme* sretan rođendan sa zakašnjenjem!!
*November* nadam se da su svi ti tvoji simptomi znaci bebice a ne pms-a! drži se!
*Munkica* vibram da se kupina uhvati i ostane u tebi 9 mjeseci!  :Smile: 

ja sam danas 11 dpo, za vikend (8dpo i 9 dpo) sam imala užasne bolove u leđima i trbuhu, čak su me par puta bolovi probudili i po noći, sad više nemam, ali me grudi bole, posebice sa strane, prema pazusima ...dovoljno simpotomada se malo ponadam, ali me ujedno strah i da će za vikend menga najnormalnije doći i srušit sve moje nade...

----------


## Natalie38

samo da vas pozdravi i mislim nas vas...
kod mene ludnica. otkad smo bebu stavili u drugi plan nekako smo opusteniji. A i nema vise vremena za pretjerano razmisljanje. Posve sam se posvetila maloj koja ima iduce godine pricest, krenila je na sate jahanja uz to nam i auto crko....tko ce na sve misliti.
Ali nisam vas zaboravila,,

tocekica, grlim!!!

----------


## tocekica

Cure, šaljem  :Kiss: . Kos mene ludnica, imam trečaša i prvašicu. Ove gidine imamo prvu pričest, još neznamo izvanastavne aktivnosti, ma LUDNICA  :Smile: . Pratim vas i javim ako nekaj bude zanimljivo.
Natalie  :Kiss:

----------


## sarasvati

Pozdrav, i mamama malih, i školaraca i onima koji jedva čekaju postati mame. 

Tocekice, ode ti nama!

November, i ja ti držim palčeve!

Munkice, mazi kupinicu. Nadam se da se ta primila. Gdje si ti ono? 

Meni je sutra 4dc. Ja kad sam napisala da nam je svima M točna, mislila sam i na svoju  :Smile:

----------


## November

*Lista za: 5.9.2017.

(ne)čekalice:

FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc


Odbrojavalice:
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Noemii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc 
Bajbiblue~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc 
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc*

----------


## November

Jutro, lista je tu.

Mene frče i dalje, više ne znam dal je dolje ili su crijeva. Stalno neki blagi grčići, spottinga nema. Sise postojane. :Grin:

----------


## sarasvati

Flower, neće ti srušiti sve nade, samo ovomjesečne!  :Smile: 

November, dobro je ovo s leđima i sisama.  :fige: 

Flower, sad vidim..... sretan ti (bio) rođendan!!  :pivo:

----------


## sarasvati

Sa sljedećim, ili onim tamo, ciklusom i ja odlazim s liste. Ovaj mjesec idem na konzultacije i krećemo u postupak.
Munkice, pridružujem ti se!

----------


## Munkica

> Munkice, mazi kupinicu. Nadam se da se ta primila. Gdje si ti ono? 
> 
> Meni je sutra 4dc. Ja kad sam napisala da nam je svima M točna, mislila sam i na svoju


Sara, u Belgiji sam.

Želim ti svu sreću u postupku i da bude jednostavno, bezbolno i da što kraće traje. 
Prošlo je točno godinu dana od kada smo 1. puta bili u bolnici. Vrijeme relativno brzo prolazi. Meni je bilo bitno samo da se nešto radi (pika, vadi krv, ide na uz) jer mi se, čak i kada su rezultati bili negativni, činilo da bar nešto radimo  :Smile:

----------


## FlowerBurn

*November* neću ništa reći da te ne ureknem  :Smile:  ali zvuči dobro!

*Sarasvati* nije meni bio ročkas, nego *justme*, ali može čestitka, primam i poklone!  :Smile: 

cure, usamljena sam gore u ljubičicama...dođite, dođite...

kod mene jutros izbila akna na licu, grudi i dalje bolne i ogromne, ovi dani presporo prolaze, jučer sam popila pivu u društvu i tak..

----------


## sarasvati

Oprosti, Flower!, oprosti, just! Nekako sam pobrkala  :Smile: 

Munkice, kod nas se radilo doma i mislilo se da se dovoljno radi. Ali ipak treba dodatna pomoć.

----------


## Munkica

Uf, radilo se i kod nas doma prvo bez trakica pa godina dana s trakicama, a onda smo vidjeli da je vrag odnio šalu  :Smile:

----------


## November

I kod mene u nastanku akna na čeljusti, klasičan znak da će M doći.

----------


## tocekica

Cure, akne su jedan od prvih znakova T  :starac:  (P.S. ovako ja izgledam ak se ne pofarbam i ne počupam barem jednom mjesečno  :Razz: ).  Evo zguglajte acne early pregnancy i vidjet ćete da ste ponovno, što se prištića tiče, u pubertetu  :Wink: .

----------


## November

Ma jesu da, ali meni ove na čeljusti (donji dio skroz, prema vratu) izbijaju uvijek prije M. A sjećam se da nakon postupka kad je bila biokemijska ih nisam imala.

----------


## FlowerBurn

Da, ja isto akne, pogotovo ove bolne i potkožne u području brade i obraza povezujem s menstruacijom.

Noćas su me u jednom trenutku probudili jako grčevi, trajali su oko 10 minuta, tako da čini mi se da je M iza ugla...

----------


## FlowerBurn

*Lista za: 7.9.2017.

(ne)čekalice:

FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc


Odbrojavalice:


Noemii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc 
Bajbiblue~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc 
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc*

----------


## November

Mene nešto probada dolje, ko da me noževima netko pika u pi..., baš je neugodno. Ma cijeli ovaj ciklus mi je čudan. Možda je do serra enzima, možda radi što mu je i posao  :Smile: 

Vrijeme je užasno, baš mi je glup dan. Ispijam drugu kavu već!

----------


## Noemii

November evo i moja kavica se hladi polako. Bila sam na g.o. pa ne pišem redovito. Uglavnom i mene probada kao što kažeš a sad da li je u pitanju nadolazeća M ili T ko će ga znati. Za vrijeme O smo bebili pa sam dva dana poslije povraćala sada više ništa al me probada ko nožem da mi netko probada i sva sam napuhnuta ko žaba .. nekako mi to miriši ipak na M

----------


## Bajbiblue

Evo i mene, ugrabih malo vremena!! Uglavnom nemam ništa novo da prijavim, menustracija trajala 4 dana, 5 dan spotting onako smedji iscjedak, i to je prednost moje M što ne traje dugo!! :D 
Ovaj mjesec ponovo trakice, pratiti i akcijski oragnizovati  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
U ponedjeljak su mi konsultacije sa doktoricom, pa vidjet ćemo šta ćemo dalje, u međuvremenu ću briseve ponoviti jer nisam dugo  :Smile: 

Munkice zelim da zadrzis malu kupinu devet mjeseci, i svu srecu svijeta, i svim ostalim trudilicama želim što i sama sebi!!

----------


## November

*Lista za: 8.9.2017.

(ne)čekalice:

FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc


Odbrojavalice:


Noemii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc 
Bajbiblue~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc 
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc*

----------


## FlowerBurn

Jutro!

November hvala na listi!

Mene su jutros opet uhvatili grčevi na 10-ak minuta, dosta intenzivna bol, širila se i na leđa, i za par minuta jednostavno nestala. Ja obično imam menstrualne bolove tek kad dobijem menstruaciju (ili npr. imam bolove po noći, i to mi je obično znak da će krenuti krvarenje tijekom dana), tako da mi je ovo skroz novo, jer je već drugo jutro/noć kako se događa.. iscjedak je kremasti, grudi su užasno bolne, a ja previše analiziralm.. uf, sve u svemu danas sam 14 dpo i moram priznati da sam užasno nervozna!

----------


## sarasvati

Jutro! 

Flower, hoćeš li provjeravati ili čekaš?

----------


## November

Flower možda da testić napraviš!

Kod mene su bolovi očito prvi znak prehlade, jer mi je danas nos počeo puštati, a i muka mi je i osjećam se bolesno.

----------


## FlowerBurn

Čekam do sutra, sad sam se malo smirila na poslu...  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

November, a nije loše da ti je muka  :Smile:

----------


## November

Flower držim fige za sutra!

----------


## sarasvati

Dobro jutro!

Ima li lijepih vijesti?  :Smile:

----------


## FlowerBurn

Jutro!

Ja sam zadovoljna sto sam pricekala s testom jer bih jucer gledala snjeznu bjelinu! Tijekom noci mi je negdje krenula M tako da je danas opet 1.dc...

----------


## Nivana

jutro curke.... pozdrav svima...
ajmo sad pitanje nekakvo.... svaki dan vec poslje 22h sam krepana( 1.tjedan skole me dotukao), nemam volje za s...x poslje, ,,,dolaze plodni dani kako to promijeniti...
otici ce mi i ovaj mjesec u nepovrat... :Sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Vlattka

Dobro jutro svima! Nivana, ne znam kako promijeniti jer sam, brat bratu, dvije godine krepana. Mozda se bolje osjecas ujutro? Flower, najgore mi je bilo kad se testiram, pa zacas dobijem. Grr! Drzim fige da iduci mjesec bude bolje.

Poslano sa mog GT-I9060I koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Šiškica

Moja* M* upravo stigla.

----------


## MAMI 2

Ajme koje zatišje ovdje!
Kuham vam kavicu i nešto kratko za raspoloženje.

Drage moje nadam se uskoro kakvoj lijepoj vjesti od vas da se veselimo!

Vidim da su još neke curke otišle s liste, nadam se lijepim vjestima i od njih.

Kod mene sve po starom. Imam opet prvašića i baš me nekako rastužilo kako je sve brzo prošlo, nemam više bebu.

----------


## November

*Lista za: 11.9.2017.

(ne)čekalice:


November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc


Odbrojavalice:


Noemii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc 
Bajbiblue~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc 
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc*

----------


## November

Jutro, evo liste, isprike što nema smajlića, nešto me zezalo i nije mi ih dalo staviti. Malo nam je pusta ali dobro. I meni je pusto u ljubičicama. :/

----------


## FlowerBurn

Jutro, evo kavice!

November, kako si ti??

----------


## tocekica

November, evo da danas i sutra nema spottinga~~~~~(znam da to kod tebe tak nekako ide). Kada ćeš testirati? Dali te još drže simptomi progesterona (cice, grčevi...)?Jutros otpratila mog školarca i školarku u školu i totalno se osjećam tužno  :Sad:  (mami 2  :Love: ). Neki dan sam gledala album s slikama i nevjerojatno kako vrijeme brzo leti. Neću se ni okrenuti, a već će mi djeca biti odrasli ljudi.
Cure, puno ~~~~~za ovaj mjesec. Pratim i  :Kiss:

----------


## November

Može kavaaaa bar pola litre jao kako mi se spava a vrijeme je ogavno!

Ja sam dobro osim što sam toliko pospana i troma. Grčevi i dalje tu, jučer me u par navrata dobrano zafrknulo, morala sam zastati i čekati da prođe. Cice nisu baš postojane, malko su se ispuhale. A lice je čisto ko suza, da kucnem u drvo, nema prokletih akni na čeljusti. Stignu, imaju još 2 dana :D

Neću se testirati prije kraja ovog tjedna SIGURNO.

----------


## Bajbiblue

Ola curke!!

Ja sam bila kod svoje doktorice, ona je zadovoljna mojim gubitkom kilaže, ciklusom, ponovo smo radili uzv, O bi trebala biti za 3 dana, sto i jeste jer svaki ciklus buse i ulovim ju trakicama 13 ti dan ciklusa  :Smile: 

Ugl. od sljedeceg ciklusa koristim Femaru, k'o đavo skupu :D Nadam se da će imati efekta  :Rolling Eyes:  

Jel ko koristio Femaru? 

Ljubim vas. 

P.S Ako dva-tri ciklusa sa Femarom ne uspije onda idem u januaru na histeroskopiju, jer mali polipčič jeste tu. Ona je predlagala histeroskopiju već sljedeci ciklus, ali je meni najprilagodnije raditi je u januaru zbog obaveza i svega.. Pa smo rekle nemamo sta izgubiti da probamo sa stimulacijom jer neke zene ostanu trudne i sa polipom. A on fakat je kao zrno graska :D

----------


## MAMI 2

Bajbi to privatno radiš?
Hoće te pratit uzv?
November vibram na najače!

----------


## sarasvati

Mami!, kako si ti?

Ja sam danas noćna šihta. Radim pa povremeno zastranim i navirim se tu  :Smile: 

Kad obavim večeras što trebam, idem na popis Škvorcovih zahtjeva i stavljati pluseve na što imam.

November, nadam se da se ništa neće događati do kraja tjedna. 
bajbi, čemu služi femara? Znam da mogu guglati, ali eto, rađe pitam  :Smile:

----------


## Bajbiblue

> Bajbi to privatno radiš?
> Hoće te pratit uzv?
> November vibram na najače!


Da MAMI 2, privatno radim. Dakle, trebam je piti 5 dana od 5 dana ciklusa 2x1 I onda otprilike 9 ili 10 dan na uzv da vidimo stanje folikula  :Smile:

----------


## November

*Lista za: 12.9.2017.

(ne)čekalice:


November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
Noemii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc


Odbrojavalice:


Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc 
Bajbiblue~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc 
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc*

----------


## November

Evo liste.

Jučer nakon keksa obrisala mrvicu spotingaste krvi. Stiže gadura!

Bajbi držim fige! 
Femara je kao i Klomifen, za izazivanje ovulacije, samo što navodno ne stanjuje endometrij. Skupa je ko sam vrag jer je to zapravo lijek za liječenje raka dojke, u menopauzi.

Naš plan je ovaj ciklus uzimati suplemente na najjače (MM svašta nešto za spermije), ja i dalje Serra + dodatno još neke dobre stvarčice (vit E i D), zatim planiram do O koristiti "castor oil packs"  obloge od ricinusovog ulja, navodno odlična stvar za jajovode i sve dolje, nemam što izgubiti, zatim oko O ići na folikulometriju i to je to.

Zapravo jedva čekam da ovaj ciklus prođe pa da idemo u postupak.

----------


## tocekica

November, dok ne krene kak spada ne priznajem  :Wink: . Spotting nakon keksa može, ali i ne mora značiti dolazak M.

----------


## sarasvati

> Naš plan je ovaj ciklus uzimati suplemente na najjače (MM svašta nešto za spermije), ja i dalje Serra + dodatno još neke dobre stvarčice (vit E i D), zatim planiram do O koristiti "castor oil packs"  obloge od ricinusovog ulja, navodno odlična stvar za jajovode i sve dolje, nemam što izgubiti, zatim oko O ići na folikulometriju i to je to.
> 
> Zapravo jedva čekam da ovaj ciklus prođe pa da idemo u postupak.


Ideš ponovno u Betu?

----------


## FlowerBurn

> Mene je prošli tjedan boljelo tri dana, baš kad je krenula i eggwhite sluz, zadnji dan me je u jednom trenutku baš onako presjeklo, i onda se bol počela smirivati i do kraja dana prestala, ja sam si nekako zamislila da je u tom trenutku puknuo folikul, uspjeli smo se keksnuti par sati kasnije  vidjet ćemo za 12 dana je li moja teorija točna.


Evo sjetila sam se da sam ovo pisala prije 2 i pol tjedna, pa da potvrdim teoriju... 

Znači 18.-i dc sam imala jaku bol, oko 10:30 ujutro (puknuće folikula?), i dobila sam menstruaciju u noći sa 32. na 33. dc., odnosno 14 dana kasnije  :Smile: 

Od danas ujutro sam opet počela pratiti bbt, čisto da se nečim zabavljam  :Smile:  danas mi je 4. dc i odjednom mi se menstruacija pretvorila u spotting, nakon 3 dosta obilna dana, što je neobično za mene - obično imam 5 dana krvarenja + 2 dana spottinga, tako da sviđa mi se  :Smile: 

Pokušavam uvesti neke promjene u životni stil: prošli ciklus sam iz prehrane izbacila pivo (nije bilo lako, ali uspjela sam), ovaj mjesec sam počela polako smanjivati kavu, ustvari više da smirim simptome pms-a nego radi bebača (ali, ako pomogne i oko toga nije bed  :Smile:  )

----------


## November

sarasvati - u Betu ponovno, da!

tocekice hvala ti ali znaš kako to ide... jučer sam baš bila tužna dok sam vidjela da stiže (mislim znam da su nam šanse skoro pa nikakve s mojom dijagnozom a pogotovo ako se njemu spermio nije popravio...ali opet, nada uvijek postoji), danas sam već ok i sa borbenim planom za dalje!

----------


## sarasvati

Tako i ja nekako. Iako sam se prebacila malo i na druge teme gdje se na drugačiji način dolazi/i čeka plus..., ipak u određenom dijelu mjeseca kod mene se javi osjećaj da bi baš taj mjesec mogao biti sretan.

----------


## November

Meni bi bilo lakše da su nam dr rekli da ne postoji šansa da uspije prirodnim putem. Zaista mislim da bi mi bilo lakše. Ovako, kad ipak postoji i tračak nade...Teško bude. 
Srećom pa me MM zna lijepo utješiti pa odmah živnem. Kaže on ajmo se sad usredotočit da ovaj mjesec iskoristimo najbolje što možemo i da napravimo onda s doktorima najbolju bebu  :Smile:  Tako će i biti, posveti ću se sebi, nama, trenirat ću više nego dosad, zdravo jesti, uživat ćemo i to je to. Druge ionako nema  :Smile:

----------


## Bajbiblue

Pozdrav curke, meni se danas svijet srusio. Inace idem privatniku. Zena Je profesor na univerzitetu Ginekologije i strucnjak za hormone. Odem u dom zdravlja i da bi prvo vidjela frustraciju jer sam isla privatno, a drugo kad je vidjela da mi je prolaktin bio 1036, odma mi kaze da se najvjerovatnije radi o tumornoj hipofizi.. da idem raditi rengen glave, Strasno. Sve sto sam cula bilo je tumor. Niko mi to prije nije spomenuo  :Sad: 

Tako se osjecam izgubljeno. Ja sam samo djevojka od 22 godine koja je htjela da vidi zasto ne dolazi do trudnoce, a na tom trnovitom putu jos svasta otkrijem.  :Sad:

----------


## November

Bajbi, ne razumijem se puno u to, ali zar je samo na osnovi povišenog prolaktina rekla takvo što? Pa masa žena ima povišen prolaktin, i to se lako sredi! Zaista prvi glas za ovo...

----------


## tocekica

November, sve će biti dobro. Sama činjenica da si u prvom postupku imala biokemijsku trudnoću je dobar pokazatelj. ~~~~~da će ovaj put, ako ideš u postupak, biti dobitni. Sara, Želim Pandi bracu/seku što prije. Meni je tjedan dana prije očekivane M dan D (ok, tjedan), kada osjećam nadu, preispitujem svaki simptom i mislim si to je to. Već sam 5 puta promijenila ime svojoj zamišljenoj bebi, odlučila sam se u koju ću bolnicu ići roditi, ma sve sam isplanirala ali bebe nema  :Sad: . Flower, bravo za pivo i kavu. Ja sam mislila izbaciti jaja i mlijeko iz prehrane. Ostala sam drugi put t  (odmah)kad sam morala izbaciti te namirnice. Neke druge ženske su isto rekle da im je izbacivanje mlijeka pomoglo da zatrudne.

----------


## Bajbiblue

Draga November, i način na koji mi je to priopćila je grozan sa podsmijehom na način "eto ti tvoj privatnik kojem ideš".
Navodno ako je prolakjtin tako visok a tsh nije tako visok, najvjerovatnije je da je riječ o tumornoj hipofizi hiperprolaktonemiji. A kada je riječ o funkcionalnoj to znači da proizivodi hormone, ali zar ja ne bi trebala imati izostanak mjesecnice i ovulacija i dok je bio prolaktin tako visok ako je riječ o tumornoj?  :Sad: 

NE znam, držim fige November za tebe za postupak.  :Kiss:

----------


## tocekica

Bajb, sve se da riješiti. Kako je i November rekla, masa žena ima povišeni prolaktin.

----------


## tocekica

I mislim da s jednim nalazom hormona (koji i nije tako visok da bi odmah bilo jasno da je tumor) ne može se odmah ništa tvrditi. Možda si bila pod stresom (prolaktin je hormon stresa ), možda su imali loše reagense ( to je standard kad se ide na hormone, zato recimo pojedine bolnice ne priznaju nalaze hormona od DZ, mojoj frendici su u DZ-u utvrdili TSH oko 5, a u bolnici 1.5 !!!

----------


## Bajbiblue

Da, točekice slažem se, ali moram negdje pokazati svoje razočarenje, da ste je samo vidjele kako je gordo izbacila onda se radi o tome, aha šta ćemo sad. Tako je nasladila. Bukvalno.  :Smile:

----------


## November

Baš je krava da tako moram napisati!!!

----------


## tocekica

> Baš je krava da tako moram napisati!!!


X

----------


## MAMI 2

Bajbi uzalud toj dr sve diplome kad je krava. Na temelju toga bubnut takvu dijagnozu, strašno. Pa taman i da je, zar je to način. Koma. 
Vjerujem da nije istina, ma uvjerena sam 100%. Kolike žene su imale visok prolaktin pa nije bio tumor.
Napravi nalaze da se smiriš i onda ih joj nabi na nos i tuži za duševnu bol.

----------


## MAMI 2

> Mami!, kako si ti?
> 
> Ja sam danas noćna šihta. Radim pa povremeno zastranim i navirim se tu 
> 
> Kad obavim večeras što trebam, idem na popis Škvorcovih zahtjeva i stavljati pluseve na što imam.
> 
> November, nadam se da se ništa neće događati do kraja tjedna. 
> bajbi, čemu služi femara? Znam da mogu guglati, ali eto, rađe pitam


Dobro sam. Još se pomalo nadam kad je kraj ciklusa

----------


## November

:Heart: *Lista za: 13.9.2017.

(ne)čekalice:


November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
Noemii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc


Odbrojavalice:


Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc 
Bajbiblue~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc 
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc*

----------


## November

Ja počela malo spotingariti, odnosno malo više, tako da očekujem M danas/sutra.

Čula sam se s gin svojom jučer, ponovit ćemo briseve ovaj mjesec, da budemo korisne :D

----------


## Nivana

jao bejbi šta pročitah, da nemam sta reci...nadam se najboljem ishodu a ta doktorica nek si zabije u d...e. takav nacim...
Novembar tvoj muz i ja dijelimo isto misljene- dacemo sve od sebe ovaj mjesec da bude, a onda sljedeci opet...
moj muz misli da ja njega valjam da uzimam pilule...hahahah (  nije nam jasno, prvo ko od sale drugo nikakooooooooo)
žFlower bravo za kavu, a pogotovo za pivo  :pivo:  ja cu uvesti restrikcije tek kad bude pozitivan test...jer necu da zivim bez fini stvari dovijeka...

----------


## Nivana

i da Dobroooo Jutro............
ja odbrojavam 14 dana do sljedece menge......... poslje mobilne aplikacije koja mi je rekla da je jucer bila O.

----------


## sarasvati

Bajbi, cula si bas tešku vijest.  Nadam se da ta doktorica samo nema bas puno pameti i da nije u pravu. 

Nivana, join the club "prvo iz prve, drugo nikako". Jel ti trebaju trakice? Davno si ih trazila.

----------


## tocekica

Nivana, Sara, kod mene je bilo obrnuto. Prvo nikak, a drugo odmah. Evo, sad treće nikak

----------


## sarasvati

Koja vam je metoda bila za prvo koje nije htjelo doci? :D Sjecam se da si rekla da ste zato i krenuli ranije s drugom jer ce se otegnuti i stiglo odmah. 
A pretrage, jesi si ulovila vrijeme za njih?

----------


## tocekica

nisam, uz dvoje školaraca nemam vremena ni za kavu popiti, a kamoli za pretrage (evo, nekaj me bubreg smeta, još nisam išla dati ni urin na urinokulturu-sutra moram). Još nisu došli svi rasporedi izvannastavnih i izvanškolskih aktivnosti tako da ćemo biti cijeli 9mj u strci.

----------


## Munkica

Bajbi, nemoj uopće o tome razmišljati dok ne napraviš sve pretrage.

Tocekica, ne želim kvariti veselje, ali mlijeko ne pijem već par godina i očito nije baš pomoglo. Nadam se da će kod tebe upaliti  :Smile: 

Nivana, that's the spirit  :Smile:  Prije bih i ja popila koju, ali sada budući da je (ne)izvjesno je li se kupinica primila, apstiniram cijeli mjesec. Doduše, otkrila sam pivu s 0,0% alkohola (ali stvarno s 0,0) pa sam se častila neko vrijeme. Nakon bete ili ne pijem od sreće ili pijem od tuge  :Smile:

----------


## tocekica

Munkice, ako bude + popit ću ja jednu u tvoje ime  :Kiss: . Što se tiče mlijeka, gledam kaj sam radila kad sam instant ostala trudna ( nisam se živcirala, eto kaj, a ne mlijeko i sl.).

----------


## Nixi car

Bok, nova sam tu i nisam siguran jesam li na pravom mjestu. Ugl prije 2 dana sam radila cyclo test (osjtljivost 10) i pokazao je svijetlu crticu koja je nakon 10-ak minuta nestala. Danas na dan ovekivane m napravila sam drugi test ( osjetljivost 25) i nista :/ zbunjena sam. Jel moguce da je prvi bio lazno pozitivan. 
Hvala vam i pozz

----------


## tocekica

> Bok, nova sam tu i nisam siguran jesam li na pravom mjestu... Jel moguce da je prvi bio lazno pozitivan. 
> Hvala vam i pozz


.
Draga Nixi car, Koji si dan ciklusa? i kada očekujem M? Ovdje cure odbrojavaju svaki mjesec, prijave dan ciklusa boldano npr. *11D* i onda očekuju ili pozitivan test ili prijavljuje početak ciklusa. Što se tiče testa, vjerojatno ti je razina hormona premala. išla sam pogledati na net i većina žena koja su imale tvoje iskustvo su bile trudne, ali s vrlo malom trudnoćom. Na tvojem mjestu bih pričekala još 2 dana (svakih 48 sati se razina hormona dupla). Ima i testova koji detektiranju i manju razinu hormona (osjetljivost 10 ) ali te brojke na testu baš i nisu pouzdane (ako se pogleda po internetu neki osjetljiviji su bili lažno negativni, dok su oni od 25 pokazivali crtu). Nadam se da sam pomogla  :Wink: .

----------


## tocekica

ispravak gornjeg posta: *11DC*, ne *11D*
a kad sam već tu kuham kavicu (s mlijekom, jer mi će mi muž biti na putu u plodne dane  :Coffee: ).

----------


## tocekica

> Jel moguce da je prvi bio lazno pozitivan. 
> Hvala vam i pozz


Samo da nadodam, ako je crtica bila u okviru vremena preporučenog za gledanje rezultata (recimo nakon 3-10 min) onda se test može smatrati pozitivan, ako je crtica nestala prije tog vremena onda je to negativan test, ako se pojavila nakon tog vremena vjerojatno je evaporacijiska crta i test je negativan. Držim fige da jesi T.

----------


## Munkica

Drage moje odbrojavalice,

da i vama javim da je test pozitivan.  :Smile:  
Prekosutra vadim betu da to i potvrdimo.

----------


## Bajbiblue

Zdravo curke, imam jedno neobično pitanje i sramota me čak i napisati.. Jel znači da ja imam upalu ako MM kaže da osjeća da sam vrela khm  :Smile:  
Jel to znači da imam upalu ili jer ja ne osjećam ništa, osim malo je bolno al dns je ovulacija..

----------


## FlowerBurn

> Drage moje odbrojavalice,
> 
> da i vama javim da je test pozitivan.  
> Prekosutra vadim betu da to i potvrdimo.


Munkica  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Munkica

> Zdravo curke, imam jedno neobično pitanje i sramota me čak i napisati.. Jel znači da ja imam upalu ako MM kaže da osjeća da sam vrela khm  
> Jel to znači da imam upalu ili jer ja ne osjećam ništa, osim malo je bolno al dns je ovulacija..


Ma ne  :Smile:  Upalu možeš osjetiti ti ili ju može dijagnosticirati doktor (brisevi, vađenje krvi), a TM samo ako je čovjek-sonda  :Smile:  Opusti se!

Hvala, Flower  :Smile:

----------


## November

*Munkice čestitam od srca!!! Brzo po betu da si mirna skroz! )))* 

Nixi ponovi test za dan-dva. Ili izvadi betu. Još bolje!

Bajbi pa ja sam stalno vrela dolje. To je normalno. Pogotovo u plodnim danima, onda doslovno gorim!  :Smile: 

Čekam da mi procuri kako spada pa da stavim listu. Samo što nije!

----------


## MAMI 2

Munkice čestitam!

----------


## Bajbiblue

Jaaaaaaaaaaaao, Munkice  :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Heart:  čestitaaaaam, uživaj nam, uživaj!  :Smile: 
November; onda je znači zbog plodnih dana, Munkice on baš nije čovjek sonda hahah 

Hvala curkeeee  :Kiss:

----------


## Munkica

Hvala vam, curke!

Ne usudim se previše veseliti. Idemo prvo beta, pa Velebit, pa ultrazvuk (ili uz pa Velebit), pa....  :Smile:

----------


## Nixi car

> .
> Draga Nixi car, Koji si dan ciklusa? i kada očekujem M? Ovdje cure odbrojavaju svaki mjesec, prijave dan ciklusa boldano npr. *11D* i onda očekuju ili pozitivan test ili prijavljuje početak ciklusa. Što se tiče testa, vjerojatno ti je razina hormona premala. išla sam pogledati na net i većina žena koja su imale tvoje iskustvo su bile trudne, ali s vrlo malom trudnoćom. Na tvojem mjestu bih pričekala još 2 dana (svakih 48 sati se razina hormona dupla). Ima i testova koji detektiranju i manju razinu hormona (osjetljivost 10 ) ali te brojke na testu baš i nisu pouzdane (ako se pogleda po internetu neki osjetljiviji su bili lažno negativni, dok su oni od 25 pokazivali crtu). Nadam se da sam pomogla .


Bok, danas mi je 27 dan, trebala dobit jucer. Test koji sam radila prije 3 dana bio je osjetljiv na 10. Jucer uradim drugi test( navecer) koji je osjetljiv na 25 i nista ( cak je i kontrolna crta bila isprekidana). Sad sam zbunjena. Radim fizicki dosta pa me strah ako ipak je da sta ne pođe krivo... zato sam nestrpljiva

----------


## Nixi car

Crtica se pojavila nakon 3 minute. Pise da je do 5 min ok. A nakon 10 da se ne ocitava. Meni je nakon 10-15 min nestala crta. :/

----------


## November

:Heart: *Lista za: 14.9.2017.

(ne)čekalice:

Noemii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc


Odbrojavalice:

Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc 
Bajbiblue~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc 
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1.dc*

----------


## tocekica

Munkice, ČESTITAM ti od srca!!!!

----------


## tocekica

> Munkice on baš nije čovjek sonda hahah


Topla si zbog prokrvljenosti, a povećanu prokrvljenost možeš imati i kad ti se baš keksa (ne samo zbog O, T ili infekcije).

----------


## Noemii

Munkiceee !!!! Čestitke od srca, Nixi također čestitke cure. Bravo baš ste me obradovale. Ja više nisam sigurna da li se osjećam T ili ne. Cice su napete inače mi pod PMS-om nisu. Povraćala jesam jučer navečer i slabo mi je al neznam da li sam pokupila virozu od maloga ili mi je od T :/ . Test sam radila u utorak ali naravno bjelina. Sada čekam subotu, jer bi tada kao mogla dobiti ili neću neznam. S prvom T sam nekako bila uvjerena da jesam to neko šesto čulo mi je govorilo  :Smile:  , a sada mi tijelo to baš i ne govori  :Laughing:

----------


## Munkica

Hvala, cure  :Smile: 

Nadam se da će i beta biti ok.

----------


## Bajbiblue

> Topla si zbog prokrvljenosti, a povećanu prokrvljenost možeš imati i kad ti se baš keksa (ne samo zbog O, T ili infekcije).


*
Točekice* baš mi se i nije dalo hahaha  :Laughing:

----------


## tocekica

> *
> Točekice* baš mi se i nije dalo hahaha


Onda si ovulirala. 
Mene danas boli me jajnik za poluditi, i imam puuuno superplodne rastezljive sluzi s tračcima krvi da mi je neugodno hodati i 100% ovuliram  ali  nisam raspoložena za keks. Do jučer sam baš bila u nekom raspoloženju za akciju, danas 0 bodova.

----------


## sarasvati

Munkice, i ovdje čestitam i veselim se!!! I ja bih isto :D

----------


## Bajbiblue

> Onda si ovulirala. 
> Mene danas boli me jajnik za poluditi, i imam puuuno superplodne rastezljive sluzi s tračcima krvi da mi je neugodno hodati i 100% ovuliram  ali  nisam raspoložena za keks. Do jučer sam baš bila u nekom raspoloženju za akciju, danas 0 bodova.


Tocekice,da pozitivna je lh trakica danas, I osjecam zigove da li znaci da je prosla? Ili da jos traje O ?

----------


## Bajbiblue

P.S Točekice mi bebimo dns 3x ha ha, odlučili smo biti uporni, i svaki dan do ciklusa. Ako ništa ne bude, onda je do polipa, ali doktorica mi je rekla da on nije primarni razlog, mislim zene ostaju trudne i sa njim. Moj nije velik. Tako da, još gajim nadu

----------


## tocekica

Bajb, još traje O. Taman si ulovila.

----------


## Vlattka

Munkice, cestitam! Kad je beta?
Bajbi, drzim fige da je doktorica u krivu!

Poslano sa mog GT-I9060I koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Bajbiblue

> Bajb, još traje O. Taman si ulovila.


Tocekice, sinoc oko 21:00 lh pozitivna i bebili smo. A sada već druga crta bledja, ali mene boli jajnik na kojem imam folikul, kad ustanem najviše kao pritisak, kao da imam nesto tesko na toj strani. Jel O prosla? Šta bi moglo biti?

----------


## November

:Heart: *Lista za: 15.9.2017.

(ne)čekalice:

Noemii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc


Odbrojavalice:

Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc 
Bajbiblue~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc 
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc*

----------


## November

Bajbi - ja sam to isto pitala nedavno i odg je bio da boljeti može prije, za vrijeme i nakon O. Tako da ne možeš sa sigurnošću znati. Samo vi bebite!

Tocekice jel bilo akcije? :D

Moja M je toliko drukčija nego sve prije dosad...To su sve sami ugrušci, tamni, OGROMNI, to još nisam doživjela. Gajim blagu nadu da enzim radi svoj posao...

----------


## Bajbiblue

> Bajbi - ja sam to isto pitala nedavno i odg je bio da boljeti može prije, za vrijeme i nakon O. Tako da ne možeš sa sigurnošću znati. Samo vi bebite!
> 
> Tocekice jel bilo akcije? :D
> 
> Moja M je toliko drukčija nego sve prije dosad...To su sve sami ugrušci, tamni, OGROMNI, to još nisam doživjela. Gajim blagu nadu da enzim radi svoj posao...


Ako nismo stigli jutros,, budemo zakasnili večeras?

----------


## November

Ne znam. Ali idite s mišlju da je pravo vrijeme  :Smile:

----------


## Noemii

Jutro cure ... napravila dva testa oba neg.  :Crying or Very sad:  jel možda prerano ili?? mislim O mi je bila 17-18 dc tu negdje sudeći po lh trakicama. Jel moguće da još nije ni došlo do implantacije? Koliko ste vi cure koje već imate djecu, pokušavale prije nego se desila T ? Jel ste čekale da M puno kasni pa onda testirale ili ste probale par dana prije M pa se vidjelo?

----------


## Munkica

> Munkice, i ovdje čestitam i veselim se!!! I ja bih isto :D


Hvala, Sarasvati i ovdje  :Smile:  I ti ćeš brzo u te vode.




> Munkice, cestitam! Kad je beta?


Sutra je beta. Nadam se da će biti ok. 

Koliko god volim planirati, znati i predviđati sve moguće ishode, nekako sam smirena.
Čini se da je MM puno uzbuđeniji  :Smile:  . Meni je sve još nekako nestvarno jer sam uvijek mislila da ću jednostavno znati i prije testa, a kad ono - šipak. 
Osim povremene napuhanosti (valjda od progesterona) i povrememene boli u jajnicima (to se događalo i prije), trenutačno se ne izdvaja nikakav poseban simptom.

*Bajbi*, opustite se i zabavljajte. Kad sam pitala dr. za trakice i ovulaciju, rekao je da su one ionako okvirni pokazatelj. Dakle, za keks nikad nije kasno  :Smile: 

Cure, želim vam svima puno sreće. Tipkamo se  :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

> Jutro cure ... napravila dva testa oba neg.  jel možda prerano ili?? mislim O mi je bila 17-18 dc tu negdje sudeći po lh trakicama. Jel moguće da još nije ni došlo do implantacije? Koliko ste vi cure koje već imate djecu, pokušavale prije nego se desila T ? Jel ste čekale da M puno kasni pa onda testirale ili ste probale par dana prije M pa se vidjelo?



Ako je prošlo samo 10 dana od ovulacije, moglo bi biti prerano. Pričekaj još 4-5 dana pa ponovi test ili izvadi betu da budeš 100% sigurna. Sretno!

----------


## Bajbiblue

> Hvala, Sarasvati i ovdje  I ti ćeš brzo u te vode.
> 
> 
> 
> Sutra je beta. Nadam se da će biti ok. 
> 
> Koliko god volim planirati, znati i predviđati sve moguće ishode, nekako sam smirena.
> Čini se da je MM puno uzbuđeniji  . Meni je sve još nekako nestvarno jer sam uvijek mislila da ću jednostavno znati i prije testa, a kad ono - šipak. 
> Osim povremene napuhanosti (valjda od progesterona) i povrememene boli u jajnicima (to se događalo i prije), trenutačno se ne izdvaja nikakav poseban simptom.
> ...


Munkice vjerujes li da je jedna doktorica rekla, da vise truda kada je lh pozitivna ali da svaki dan do pocetka ciklusa barem 1x jer nikad ne znas.

----------


## tocekica

> Ako nismo stigli jutros,, budemo zakasnili večeras?


Pozitivna LH znaći da će doći do O za 24-48 sati. Zato na posao  :Smile: . Ali i ako ne stignete, a već jeste radili ovih dana, ne brinite jer spermiji u plodnoj sluzi prežive duuugo.




> Jutro cure ... napravila dva testa oba neg.  jel možda prerano ili?? mislim O mi je bila 17-18 dc tu negdje sudeći po lh trakicama. Jel moguće da još nije ni došlo do implantacije? Koliko ste vi cure koje već imate djecu, pokušavale prije nego se desila T ? Jel ste čekale da M puno kasni pa onda testirale ili ste probale par dana prije M pa se vidjelo?


 Ja sam s prvim čekala 35 DC (preko najdužeg ciklusa kojeg sam imala do tada), a drugom 4 dana nakon očekivane i dan nakon najdužeg ciklusa nakon prve T i crtica je bila jedva vidljiva. Moja sestra se testirala na dan očekivane i imala je neg test. Implantacija ti je od 6-12 DPO, s tim da je najčešće oko 9 dpo...i treba 2-3 dana nakon toga da u urinu ima dovoljno hormona.




> Tocekice jel bilo akcije? :D


 Nije bilo akcije. Jedva sam hodala jučer od bolova, a skužila sam da je dok sam došla s posla prošao voz...skroz sam bila suha dole (je, išla sam gledati). Imala sam plodnu sluz 5 dana...u tom razdoblju smo jednom bebili tako da nije bez nade.

----------


## tocekica

Neomi, sad sam vidjela da si tek 9 dpo. Samo 50% žena koje je trudno imat će pozitivan test na 9 DPO.

----------


## Bajbiblue

> Neomi, sad sam vidjela da si tek 9 dpo. Samo 50% žena koje je trudno imat će pozitivan test na 9 DPO.


Bebili smo dva dana pred O, 2x juce, i fakat mi krivo kaj jutros nismo ranije skontali prije posla, jer me jajnik bas bolio, sad vec manje boli  :Sad:  znaci da je prosao voz. A barem imam nade jer sam sljedeci ciklus na femari. Ako ima vise folikula vece su sanse zar ne?

----------


## tocekica

Mislim da su negdje statistički prikazali da je najolje dan ili  dva prije O nego na samu O bebiti. Tako da si se ti sigurno pokrila  :Wink: .

----------


## Bajbiblue

> Mislim da su negdje statistički prikazali da je najolje dan ili  dva prije O nego na samu O bebiti. Tako da si se ti sigurno pokrila .


Prijavljujem za vrijeme O, prvi put bolne cicke.

----------


## Bajbiblue

Kakva je ovo tisina ?  :Rolling Eyes:  
Sluzim kaficu pa se posluzite, i cisto da razbijem tisinu, kako vi volite provodite vrijeme nakon posla s muzem, ili volite da on ima neki hobi I da vi imate vremena za sebe?  :Kiss:

----------


## sarasvati

Ja imam O danas  :Smile: 

A kako provoditi vrijeme? Ja volim sve pomalo. I zajedno i na hobijima. Hobiji su malčice u drugom planu otkad imamo dijete, ali nađe se i za njih mjesta.

----------


## Bajbiblue

> Ja imam O danas 
> 
> A kako provoditi vrijeme? Ja volim sve pomalo. I zajedno i na hobijima. Hobiji su malčice u drugom planu otkad imamo dijete, ali nađe se i za njih mjesta.


Sarasvati, sta cekas. U akciju :p da se to posteno iskoristi..  :Kiss:

----------


## tocekica

> Sarasvati, sta cekas. U akciju :p da se to posteno iskoristi..


Potpisujem
Ja nemam hobije. Kad imam vremena čitam jeftine romane da se mentalno ispraznim ili gledam s mm neku seriju na kompu. Sad smo na Poldarku i to 2. sezoni  :Smile: .

----------


## sarasvati

> Sarasvati, sta cekas. U akciju :p da se to posteno iskoristi..





> Potpisujem
> Ja nemam hobije. Kad imam vremena čitam jeftine romane da se mentalno ispraznim ili gledam s mm neku seriju na kompu. Sad smo na Poldarku i to 2. sezoni .


E, u razlicitim gradovima smo! Ali prije zore...prije odlaska... pa mozda se sastanemo.  :Smile:

----------


## November

:Heart: *Lista za: 18.9.2017.

(ne)čekalice:

Noemii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc


Odbrojavalice:

Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc 
Bajbiblue~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc 
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc*

----------


## November

Jutro!

Ajmo, ma kakvo zatišje?

Da odgovorim i ja, MM i ja smo zajedno svaki dan nakon posla, i onda pijemo kavicu, razgovaramo, kuhamo, jedemo, gledamo neki film, ljubimo se, i družimo sa psom.

Moja M prošla, trajala je svega 2 i pol dana, od toga samo jedan dan baš jako (ugrušaka ko u priči!), i sad krećemo dalje...

----------


## sarasvati

Jutro! A sto je dalje, November?

----------


## November

Ništa :D Ovaj mjesec je odmor, samo ću otići na folikulometriju za vrijeme O, da vidimo malo stanje.

----------


## tocekica

Jutro cure, kavica poslužena. Jučer sam imala generalku u kupaonici i našla sam jedan test za T i odmah sam se sjetila. Kod mene niš novo, nismo pokrili plodne dane po ff jer smo i ja i MM premoreni.

----------


## FlowerBurn

jutro, cure, da neko zatišje je nastalo.

Meni je MM bio na službenom putu cijeli prošli tjedan tako da smo se baš poželjeli jedno drugog i uživali za vikend, taman mi je fino prestala i M  :Smile:  volim ovakve neopterećene vikende (vani kiša, vrijeme ko stvoreno za maženje, a meni još O nije ni na vidiku pa nema ni presinga  :Smile:  ) 

Inače, nas dvoje puno vremena provodimo zajedno, tako da imamo i zajedničke hobije: trčimo i planinarimo, kad god uspijemo uhvatiti godišnji nekud otputujemo, baš uživamo u zajedničkom vremenu i najbolji smo si prijatelji.

----------


## Bajbiblue

OvOvdje prava tišina zavladala! Ni ja nemam ništa pametno za reći, osim da su mi i dalje cicke na dodir bolne od O  :Smile:

----------


## Noemii

[QUOTE=tocekica;3004128]Pozitivna LH znaći da će doći do O za 24-48 sati. Zato na posao  :Smile: . Ali i ako ne stignete, a već jeste radili ovih dana, ne brinite jer spermiji u plodnoj sluzi prežive duuugo.

 Ja sam s prvim čekala 35 DC (preko najdužeg ciklusa kojeg sam imala do tada), a drugom 4 dana nakon očekivane i dan nakon najdužeg ciklusa nakon prve T i crtica je bila jedva vidljiva. Moja sestra se testirala na dan očekivane i imala je neg test. Implantacija ti je od 6-12 DPO, s tim da je najčešće oko 9 dpo...i treba 2-3 dana nakon toga da u urinu ima dovoljno hormona.

Točekice hvala ti na info.. evo ja nisam izdržala jučer i išla sam raditi dva testa, naravno oba negativna. M i dalje ne dolazi niti mi se čini ko da će skoro. Osjećam se ko u nekoj sivoj zoni, ono ni + ni - . Jel prerano ako bi sad slijedeći ciklus otišla na folikulometriju pa da sam ja za ziher kad mi je O ? 

Što se tiče hobija... jel pod to spada vođenje malog po razno raznim izvanškolskim aktivnostima ?  :Smile:

----------


## November

:Heart: *Lista za: 19.9.2017.

(ne)čekalice:

Noemii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc


Odbrojavalice:

Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc 
Bajbiblue~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc 
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc*

----------


## November

Jutro!

Užasan dan, totalna melankolija. Jedva čekam da završi i da dođem doma pod dekicu. 

Noemii nije rano za folikulometriju, zašto bi bilo? Ako imaš super gin koji će ti htjeti ju raditi, odi!

----------


## Noemii

> Jutro!
> 
> Užasan dan, totalna melankolija. Jedva čekam da završi i da dođem doma pod dekicu. 
> 
> Noemii nije rano za folikulometriju, zašto bi bilo? Ako imaš super gin koji će ti htjeti ju raditi, odi!


November i ja jedva čekam dekicu baš mi se bilo teško ustat danas... pa išla bi privatno tako da onda neće bit problem još moj ginić ima popust na tri dolaska

----------


## tocekica

Aaaaa, kiša opet. November i ja sam u takvom raspoloženju. Ja sam se jedva danas ustala iz kreveta i jedva čekam da odem doma spavati. To je nešto strašno koliko me ova kišurina umara  :Sad: . 
Noemii, jesi li probala mjeriti bazalnu temperaturu. To je super način da vidiš jesi li imala O i kada je bila.
 Ja ovaj mjesec nisam ni trakice rabila, ni mjerila bazalnu nego sam po sluzi gledala  :Nope: . Imala sam krvavi ewcm u četvrtak i petak ujutro (prije toga vodeni), onda 2 i pol dana niš, pa sam imala gusti  rozikasti egcm prilikom brisanja u ned navečer, jučer ujutro blagi rozikasti ali kremasti koji je nestao nakon nekoliko sati,  a danas opet ewcm ali bez krvi. Tolko o mojem praćenju po cervikalnoj sluzi, nemam pojma jesam li O ili O :/ jer svaki drugi dan imam tu ewcm najplodniju sluz. Po statistikama iz prijašnjih ciklusa koje sam pratila ili trakicama ili po bazalnoj danas bi trebala biti 4-5 DPO. Jedino mi još sada preostaje da pogledam pod mikroskop jel mi se suši sluz u paprat ili ne pa da znam na čemu sam :/. (može biti da će mi ovaj ciklus biti bez ovulacije)

----------


## sarasvati

Jutro, ja sam se vratila odmoris koja me stvarno zafrkava i ne da mi uputnicu za dermatologa :rolleyes: A stalno se borimo s nečim na licu. 

Inace sam u super raspoloženju jer je danas rođendan Pandotatu! 
Popodne dobijete i torte!

----------


## tocekica

> Jedino mi još sada preostaje da pogledam pod mikroskop jel mi se suši sluz u paprat ili ne pa da znam na čemu sam :/. (može biti da će mi ovaj ciklus biti bez ovulacije)


Nema paprati.

----------


## sarasvati

Evo torte! Taman pred spavanje  :Smile: 

Tocekica, kakve paprati pobogu? :D

----------


## tocekica

Maybe baby paprat. Išla sam ovaj ciklus gledati sluz da utvrdim kada sam plodna, ali svaki drugi dan mi je plidna sluz. Jučee sam išla raditi test paprati ( po principu maybe baby) i nisam plodna.

----------


## sarasvati

To ti je meni sve nepoznato.

----------


## Noemii

Točekica ja imam doma onaj Geratherm što isto preko sline gledaš jel ima paprati  :Smile: . Meni je to samo jednom pokazalo i to onda kada trakice nisu pokazale ništa. Tako da meni osobno je to bačen novac. Bolje su mi trakice. Nego, pričala sam sa jednom kolegicom iz školskih dana i kaže ona da nek dragi i ja pijemo Astaksantin to je prirodni antioksidant i pomaže kod problema s plodnošću inače je i ona imala taj problem, a farmaceut je po struci pa valjda zna. Uglavnom ona je popila 30 tableta i muž 30 jer u jednoj kutiji ih ima 60 i ostala trudna bez problema nakon godine dana bezuspješnog pokušavanja. Mislim da nemože odmoć pa ćemo probat.

----------


## sarasvati

Čitam baš o tome i to je antioksidans. Pitanje sto je bilo posrijedi kod tvoje kolegice.

----------


## November

sarasvati hhahahahah, uvijek me nasmiješ dok se tako čudiš, netko tko nema pojma o svemu ovome (blago njima) ovdje može stvarno ponekad svašta pročitati.

ja nemam ništa takvo za O jer sam više puta čula da nije pouzdano. trakice su mi ok bile, a i ja svaku O dobrano sjetim, potvrđeno i uzv da je tad kad ja mislim da je tako da...nemam brige.

za antioksidans taj znam, a i općenito antioksidansi svakojaki su dobri. svatko ima nešto što u je pomoglo. ili može pomoći. mnogi se kunu i u vitamin e...pa čajeve...ja sam stvarno svašta isprobala, i dalje isprobavam...nikad se ne zna!

----------


## November

:Heart: *Lista za: 20.9.2017.

(ne)čekalice:

Noemii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc


Odbrojavalice:

Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc 
Bajbiblue~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc 
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc*

----------


## sarasvati

A čudim se i pitam  :Smile:  A opet učim o nekim drugim stvarima za koje nisam mislila da ću ikad morati detaljnije.

----------


## Nivana

Pozdrav ljudski na ovaj ružni dan... :Smile:  eh sve sam pročitala ali nis pametno nemam za napisati... Hahaha osim da se malo isto tako čudim toj " paprati" mislim da cu morati malo njuškati po Google- ipak on sve zna.. Ali nemam bas puno vremena.. Samo da vam se požalim ili pohvalim neznam ni sama.. Jučer sam imala nekakvu sluz( izgledala je kao plodna) bjelanjak-- nez sta bi mislila jer sam isto Sve imala pred tjedan dana... Naravno pokrili smo, od viska glava ne boli.. .. Ali nesto me grdi bole u grudnjaku( nikad ovako nisam osjećala bradavice da bole i smetaju) jučer Me tako žignilo u lijevoj pa u desnoj strani u predjelu jajnika, onak da se na tri sekunde nisam mogla ispraviti!!! Sta to znaci?? 
Mislim da gazim u nepoznate vode.....  Pozdrav  držim fige svima i sebi mozda nesto i bude do kraja godine... Puseee 
Xoxoxoxoxo

----------


## Noemii

Cure dobila .. pišite danas 1.dc. Nekako sam čak i happy s obzirom na minuse jer sad bar znam da kreće akcija za tjedan dana.  :Smile:  Nivana ma bude i prije kraja nove vibram svima za +++++. To sve što si nabrojila ti po meni znači samo to da imaš bolnu ovulaciju meni je tako skoro svaka. Jedino mi je razlika u sluzi nekad je ima jako puno, a nekad jedva. Samo se vi i dalje bacajte na posao  :Smile:

----------


## tocekica

Nivana, maybe baby , ili gerathermov test ti je mali mikroskop. Na stakalce staviš slinu ili cervikalnu sluz i čekaš da se osuši pa onda gledaš jel ima paprati (sitni kristalići baš izgledaju kao listići paprati) ili ne. Paprat ti se pojavljuje u plodnom razdoblju. Taj test ne detektira ovulacije nego formaciju NaCl  u sluzi/slini pod utjecajem estrogena. Ako imaš visok estrogen(kao pred O) onda imaš paprat. Možeš imati i paprat ako ne ovuliraš, a imaš visok estrogen. Onda ti se ti kristalići duže zadrže ili ih imaš nekoliko puta kroz ciklus. Estrogen radi i plodnu sluz (ako je stvarno plodna onda ćeš imati i paprat). Ja sam testirala jučer i nisam imala paprati, to bi značilo da sam ovulirala prije nekoliko dana jer mi progesteron utječe na stvaranje kristala. (ta metoda je i na fertilityfriendu pod fern test).

----------


## Bajbiblue

Curke, jel znate zašto uvijek se stvore folikuli na istom jajniku jel to slučajnost il drugi jajnik nije funkcionalan?

----------


## tocekica

> Curke, jel znate zašto uvijek se stvore folikuli na istom jajniku jel to slučajnost il drugi jajnik nije funkcionalan?


Slučajno. Jednostavno imaš dominantne folikule par mjeseci za redom na istom jajniku. Kako znaš da O samo na jednon?

----------


## November

:Heart: *Lista za: 21.9.2017.

(ne)čekalice:

Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc


Odbrojavalice:

Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc 
Bajbiblue~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc 
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
Noemii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc*

----------


## November

Jutro! Odlične volje sam danas, ime veze s tim što sam spavala kao beba.

Jučer sam malo dulje držala topli oblog od ricinus ulja, cijelu večer. Imala sam grčeve za vrijeme i nakon držanja. Guglam da je to normalno, sad da li je do crijeva koje je toplina uzburkala ili do detoxa nekakvog, ne znam.

----------


## Nivana

Dobro jutro Novembar, i drugi... 
Ja bas nisam dobre volje u 3 ujutro me mala probudila i morala sam ici ganjat 1 komarca u sobi,, odakle??? Neznam, i još onda digla se u pol7 da ju spremim za školu.... Aaa bližim  se ljubicicama, napokon, ovaj mjesec mi traje kao vječnost ...i da kavica je tu

----------


## Bajbiblue

> Slučajno. Jednostavno imaš dominantne folikule par mjeseci za redom na istom jajniku. Kako znaš da O samo na jednon?


Znam, jer tri mjeseca idem na folikumetriju, pa zato i pitam :D

----------


## Nivana

Jutro curke., nemam ništa za Prijavu... Samo eto opet neki Haos, mala povraćala noćas oko pol5, i vise nismo spavali nesto.,, ispratila ju na bus u 7.( ona je nadošla ), i sad malo gustam kavicu da nadođem ....

----------


## November

:Heart: *Lista za: 22.9.2017.

(ne)čekalice:

Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc


Odbrojavalice:

Bajbiblue~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc 
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Noemii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc*

----------


## November

Jutro!

Ja sam baš loše spavala, mučili me snovi, i zima mi je bilo, pa onda vruće...Jedva čekam da završi radni dan da idem odmarati doma. Danas nam je plan filmski maraton ispod dekice. 

U ponedjeljak/utorak ću otići na folikulometriju.

----------


## tocekica

Cure, ja sam zaspala jučer u 22:01, probudila me mučnina u 6 (mislim da imam gastritis jer me već par dana drži) i naravno, opet sam umorna kao da nisam spavala  :Sad: .

----------


## Bajbiblue

Curke, ja sam premorena ovih dana, radila od 7 do 7, večeras sam konačno dala sebi malo vremena, napravila kolač pa posluzite se  :Smile:  

Mene cicke na dodir bole od O, mada ne vjerujem da je upalilo ni ovaj mjesec nemam nikakvih znakova. I mislim da ću sljedeći mjesec probati još, svakako sam na Femari i pravim pauzu do januara , tad ću odraditi i histeroskopiju pa onda nastavljamo  :Smile: 

Kakva je situacija kod Vas?  :Kiss:

----------


## justme409

Evo me malo  :Smile:  svratila dok mi se skinu simsi na laptop. 
1. HVALA VAM NA LIJEPIM ZELJAMA!!!! 

2. Moram cestitati Munkici. kako ide dalje  :Smile:  

3. Moram se vratit na ono o mlijeku. Ja sam, u procesu prilagodbe i prihvacanja da mi je sav onaj stres proudio hasimota malo googlala i naletila na autoimuni protokol, i pocela s time. Nije lose, moram priznati. Izbacila sam sve XD Jedem meso, povrce i vode. ostalo ne. Dosta novih recepata sam otkrila. Doduse na ovoj prehrani sam dok mi se nalazi ne poboljsaju, ili se ja ne budem osjecala bolje. Nakon toga malo po malo uvodim namirnicu po namirnicu i pratim odgovor tijela - ukoliko dobijem jedan od navedenih simptoma ta mi namirnica ne odgovara i nebi bilo lose da ju ne konzumiram. Ne planiram cijeli zivot zivjeti na travi, naravno da cu pojesti tu i tamo i ono sto mi ne odgovara - ovisno o motivaciji i smetnjama kasnije. Fora je uglavnom. Eto, tako da svi s nekim autoimunim problemima bacite si oko. Ja se nadam ta antitijela smanjiti sto prije da mi ne napravi nista na jajnicima, barem za sad. Da se ne ponovi opet ono. Jos nisam preboljela i jos ne mogu uopce razmisljati o tome. U soku sam koliko me to pogodilo. 

Curke maknite se od stresa i cuvajte svoju stitnjacu i svoje zdravlje. Ja sam bila ta koja je uvijek govorila - vid mene, ja nikad bolesna necu biti. I sad sama sebe unistavam  :lool:  

Sad bi ja do sutra ovdje tipkala, ali moram se dici rano uj, plus imam jos i trening navecer. Polako dovodim tijelo u prvobitno stanje (jos se nisam sredila a evo proslo 2 mjeseca!!!) 

Kako ste vi druge cure? puno sam ovdje citala, i vidjela da je bilo svega. Pisite  :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

Hvala ti, justme, ali rano je jos za cestitke. Beta raste, ali sporije nego su doktori ocekivali. U srijedu ponovo vadim krv i idem na uz.

----------


## tocekica

Munkice, ~~~~~~~~.

----------


## sarasvati

Munkice, nadam se da nije sve ono sto moze biti kad beta sporo raste...

----------


## sarasvati

Boli me lijevi jajnik ili nesto na tom dijelu. A boli kao da mi netko štipa jajnike i jajovode. To je valjda ono sto se naziva žiganjem. Bolnim žiganjem.

----------


## Bajbiblue

Munkice držim fige, i iskreno se nadam pozitivnom ishodu.  :Rolling Eyes: 
sarasvati: razumijem to bolnoštipkanje, ja sam i poslije O imala kao bolno palucanje i jednom kad sam se vraćala sa posla, žigovi kroz vaginu kao da će nešto da mi ispadne. Grozni žigovi. 

nego curke, mene cicke bole pakleno. Ali biće mi lakše kad procuriiiim, al valja dočekati.

----------


## Nivana

Munkice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve ide kako treba
Sarasavati mene je prekjučer  isto nesto žigalo, jedva sjedila, svaki truc u autu je bio jao.,, jedva uspravno stajala... Nikad tako nesto nisam doživjela ... Nez sta je mozda neka viroza( mala noćas se zalila na bolove u trbuhu) ja se nadam da je mozda gnježdenje... 
I sto sam primjetila u zadnje vrijeme, inače pijem kavu bez šećera, sad nemogu pit a da nije slatka... Jučer čak nisam mogla popiti kavu( bili na ribnjaku i nigdje šećera)   
Mozda samo umišljam... :/

----------


## November

:Heart: *Lista za: 25.9.2017.

(ne)čekalice:

Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~36.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc


Odbrojavalice:

Bajbiblue~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc 
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Noemii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc*

----------


## November

Jutro!

Buran vikend kod mene haha, još sam mamurna od subote. Baš smo imali lijepo druženje doma, uz vino i finu hranu.

Danas idem kod svoje gin...Da vidimo stanje.

Munki  :Heart:

----------


## Noemii

November javi molim te što si riješila kod gin.  :Smile:  . Munkice vibram da će sve bit ok. Mora biti  :Smile:  . Sarasvati meni su često bolne O čak više nego M tako da... sve je moguće. Zna mi bit ono kao da me neko reže nožem... Cure ima možda koja od vas viška lh trakica za prodat? Ja sam sve potrošila, i naručila nove, no kinezi dolaze tek 18.11.  :gaah:

----------


## Nivana

Suncokret da li sam nesto propustila???? Kad ce testic??
Novembar dobro je dok iz tebe alkohol ne izlazi kroz kozu :D :D 

Ja sam imala erotske snove, kazu da je to simptom trudnoće HahahahahahahhahahahhahHh 
( nevjerojatno sta sve necu pročitati ) 
Moje slobodno vrijeme mi radi čuda tu na internetu

Evo kavicu služim Ko zeli prava Turska  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Jutro  :Smile: 
Hvala na kavi, i to sam počela piti.
Žiganje prošlo, trajalo oko dan i pol. Noemii, imala sam ja ovulacijsku bol, ovo je bilo prije dva dana. Ovulirala sam 14-15dc. Tak da je bilo nešto valjda usput, tek toliko da malo boli.

Munkice?

Noemii, imam ja malo lh trakica za poslati ti. Barem za prvu ruku. Pošalji mi adresu.

November  :pivo:

----------


## tocekica

Nivana, hvala na kavi (i ja kuham tursku doma).  
O simptomima rane T imam samo jedno pitanje: Što nije simptom rane T? (kad je čak i krvarenje oko očekivane M jedan od simptoma)
Da se gleda po simptomima ja bih svaki mjesec bila trudna. NAPOMENA; ovaj mjesec nismo bebili na plodne dane jer je mm bio na putu (zadnji keks 5 dana prije O (i to statističke O, temeljena na prijašnjim ciklusima koje sam pratila trakicama ili bbt). 
Recimo, ovaj mjesec sam imala:
rozikasno mrljanje oko 2-4 dan nakon O 
nakon toga me hvatala mučnina (vjerojatno progesteronska), još me drži
Stalno sam gladna (mučnina me ne ometa u jelu :/) 
žiga me jajnik tu i tamo, 
jednom su me opako bolila leđa (ali samo pola sata), 
iscjedak mi je isto po opisu odgovara simptomima (makar bilokakav ili nikakav je simptom)
i od noćas češće idem na wc (inače niti jednom, noćas 3x sam se budila, od jutra 4x (inače idem do 3x cijeli dan)...
Jučer sam dobila 10-tak testova za T, pa sam isprobala jedan (8-10dpo, navečer, željela sam vidjeti dali se pojavljuje kontrolna jer sam testiće slala dalje frendici) i naravno negativan je (a da sam t , sa svim tim mogućim simptomima trebao bi biti pozitivan).

----------


## Noemii

Točekica dobro pitanje, tako je meni nekako bilo ovaj mjesec prije nego sam dobila M. Ono svi mogući simptomi a na kraju šipak. No ja tebi vibram da će biti plusčina. A kad pogledaš svaka ima toliko sličnih simptoma i onda negdje je + negdje nije... dal je to više do naše psihe? Možda bi trebalo napravit popis onoga što nije simptom rane T  :Smile:  pa da si škicnemo. Sarasvati može javim ti se u inbox  :Smile:

----------


## November

Ja sam kod biokemijske imala manje simptoma nego što ih imam stalno, kad nisam trudna. Tada ništa (ili nešto sitno što nije uopće vrijedno spomena niti se može dobro analizirati). Tako da je moj simptom T bio neimanje nikakvih simptoma. :D

----------


## Bajbiblue

Curke, i ja bih kafu Tursku, ovisnik sam. Ja sam danas bila na odgovoru oko briseva, i odlucila sam da necu korisitit Femaru. Kazu da polip moze izazvati i spontani, a to bi mi teže palo. Ovako odmaram od svega do januara, tada idem na histeroskopiju da skinem polip. Svi mi kazu da imam prirodno super folikule, i da cu mi dobri izgledi kad skinem polip da se desi. Jer, polip je kao spirala, navodno od njega ne moze da plutaju i prodju. Tesko mi je cekati iskreno do januara ali sta cu, kad se mora. Uglavnom papu cu sljedeci mjesec uraditi, a briseve 10 dana prije operacije, mada mi to ne odgovara jer ako budem imala izlovanu bakteriju dobit cu terapijuju i do kontrolnih briseva odgodit ce se operacija opet za mjesec, pa mislim da cu otici mjesec prije. Ne odgađa mi se to.  :Smile: 

Sve vas pozdravljam, i najavljujem pauzu do Januara.  :Kiss:

----------


## November

Bila na pregledu, dominantni folikul je lijevo, što sam i sama znala jer me žigalo na toj strani.
Hidro nevidljiv oku moje gin, no paraovarijska cista još tu.
Dogovorile smo se da ćemo odmarati tj.pokušavati sami do nove godine, a onda ipak u prvom u prirodni postupak.
Znam da sam htjela odmah sad, ali potreban mi je odmor. 
Dotad filanje dodacima prehrani i ja i MM, topli oblozi od ricinusovog ulja (što ona srdačno pozdravlja), i serrapeptase.
Otići ću jedino još u 11.-12.mjesecu na svježe briseve da imam.

----------


## sarasvati

November, tko si od vas dvoje stavlja obloge? I zašto ste se odlučili za prirodni postupak, koji je razlog za baš taj?

----------


## November

Ja stavljam ulje na donji dio trbuha (pišem o tome na temi "začepljen jajovod".)Jako je lijepo i ugodno, a ima niz dokazanih blagodati za ženske organe.

Za prirodni postupak...Zato jer imam dokazane ovulacije, zato jer sam mlada pa bi i js trebale biti ok, zato jer imamo pravo na 2 besplatna prirodna koja želimo iskoristiti prije nego ću ići (a nadam se da nećuu!) u punu stimulaciju.

----------


## sarasvati

Ok, tvoja zelja - to je glavno! 
Ja imam ovulacije i sve štima kod mene, jesam mlada (36, haha), ali najmudrije je u punu stimulaciju. To radi mladosti, jel  :Smile:

----------


## November

:Heart: *Lista za: 26.9.2017.

(ne)čekalice:

Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~37.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
Bajbiblue~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc 


Odbrojavalice:

Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Noemii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc*

----------


## November

Ja si još stignem dozvoliti prirodnjake. A ako postji šansa da tako uspije, zašto ne.

A to da idemo u prvom mjesecu je samo trenutni dogovor. Možda se predomislim pa dodemo ranije :D Vidjet ćemo.

----------


## sarasvati

Apsolutno! Ja bih rado izbjegla pikanje, bubrenje i ludovanje  :Smile:

----------


## Noemii

Ljubičice ima što novog ? kad će testići? November griješ ulje u mikrovalnoj ili? Možda je glupo pitanje al baš me zanima kako to radiš.   :Smile:  Cure što vi mislite jel hopsanje svaki dan kada su mi plodni dani previše, ili je bolje svaki drugi dan?? Mislim različita su mišljenja neki kažu može svaki, neki da ne jer se smanjuje kvaliteta ili pak da se smanjuje samo količina ??

----------


## November

Noemi ne, ulje umasiram na golu kožu rukama, ne zagrijavam ga. preko stavim foliju, omotam se šalom, i na to stavim homemade termofor koji zagrijem u mikrovalnoj. Napravila sam ga sama od jastučnice, riže i koštica :D I super bude, jako dugo drži toplinu. Pomoglo ili ne, jako bude ugodno u svakom slučaju!

Ako tvoj partner ima dobar spermio, mislim da ne igra ulogu da li svaki dan ili svaki drugi. Tako su meni rekli.

----------


## tocekica

Svaki dan u plodnom razdoblju, ali jednom.

----------


## justme409

Munkica sutra vadis krv opet? sretno! drzim ti fige <3 

November i Bajbiblue vi znacu i unajgorem slucaju cekate do nove godine? Ako sam dobro shvatila. 

A za simptome, moj komentar... Sve simptome koje sam imala su bili od stitnjace zapravo. Tako da ako njih oduzmem do 100% pozitivnog testa simptom mi je bio samo curenje mlijeka XD takodjerneki poremecaj. Od ovih normalnih i zdravih simptoma - niti jedan. Nitsu me cice bolile, niti mi je bilo lose stalno, mozda sam bila mrviu umornija - stitnjaca, ali ovo ostalo nista. Osim ogromne opsjednutosti XD Doduse znam da ce se tj simptom vratiiti kad budemo opet pokusali. Ali kad bude doslo to vrijeme (cca 05,06/2018) izbacujemo samo kontracepciju i vidimo kako ce ici. sobzirom da je svako malo na putu i sl... valjda cemo uloviti stogod. ako je prvi put uspjelo iz prve valjda ce i drugi put :/

----------


## November

Ako se ne ulovi prirodnim putem, dakle u spavaćoj sobi, onda čekamo do nove godine i tad idemo u postupak.
Osim ako kojim slučajem se predomislimo usput pa odemo ranije.
Sve ćete znati naravno  :Smile: 

Ja sam dobila promaknuće na poslu, i duplo veću plaću nego što sam imala, uz duplo više obaveza i odgovornosti. Također imam i novog nadređenog s kojim si nisam baš na ti. Vrlo bahat čovjek s vrlo malo ikakve tolerancije.  Tako da ne žeim sad riskirati i upropastiti ovu priliku s odlascima s posla. Dok se "ukopam", kroz par mjeseci, onda ćemo.

----------


## Munkica

Curke, samo da vam na brzinu i ukratko javim. Čini se da situacija baš nije dobra.
Gestacijska je premala za 6 tt i uz nju su se pojavila 2 mjehurića.
Dr. je zaobišla pravila pa smo danas obavili uz i izvadila krv (rezultati sutra). 
Sad nam jedino ostaje da čekamo...

----------


## Nivana

Munkice ~~~~~~ da Ave ipak bude ok,...
Novembar čestitke na promaknuću 

Ja čekam u ljubicicama barem do 25 dc nadam se da me neće prati svrbiti... 
Iskreno ne očekujem ništa previse, osim da smo se tri puta keksnuli u plodnim danima  prije je bilo i svaki dan pa ništa nije bilo,  tako da čekanje je vrlina i da kava Turska je poslužena

----------


## tocekica

Nivana, hvala na kavi. Ja sam jučer išla pišnuti ponovo LH trakicu jer mi se opet pojavila sluz, i opet je prisutna druga crtica, ali svjetlija od kontrole (isto prije 2 dana)...onda sam usput i testirala za T i naravno neg. Sad mi je žao što nisam pratila bazalnu jer sam skroz zbunjena. Izmjenjuju mi se razdoblja sluzi i ljepljivo/suhog razdoblja i po tome nisam ni ovulirala. (nažalost nemam vremena zbog posla do ginića, planiram na kompletnu obradu)
Munkice ~~~~~~~~~. 

Mene jučer počela boliti glava i naravno to prijavljujem kao jedan od simptoma pms-a(tablete baš ne pomažu).

----------


## Bajbiblue

Ja jedva cekam da procurim jer me grudi ubijaju...

Munkice ~~~~~~~~

----------


## November

* Lista za: 27.9.2017. 

 (ne)čekalice:

Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~38.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
Bajbiblue~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc 
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc


Odbrojavalice:


MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Noemii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
*

----------


## November

Nivana hvala  :Smile: 

Ja toliko curim da to nije normalno! Imam dnevni uložak jer je sluzi previše, i uspjelo mi je promočiti preko njega, gaćica i to skroz na tajice. Bože...Tako da sam pod pauzom se išla doma presvući :D Sluz je bistra i prozirna i nema ama baš nikakav miris. 

Munki držim fige da sve bude ok!

----------


## Nivana

Ja takav iscjedak imam svaki mjesec, a bome i sad... Nestavljam dnevni nego presvlačim gaćice svako malo,.. U ovim trenutcima iščekivanja bolje vidim da li je žuto, bijelo ili Prozirno na gaćicama nego ma ulošku... Po kalendaru kasni 1 dan,... Sad mi je zadnja 2 mjeseca dolazila na 29dc

----------


## sarasvati

Munkice, čekanje je tesko..., ali nadam se s dobrim ishodom. 

Noemii, ja/mi nismo razmišljali o učestalosti do prvog sgrama kad smo trebali apstinirati. Tako da, dok ste oboje ok, svaka kombinacija je dobra!  :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

Cure, beta je ipak narasla s 1000 u petak na 3200 jucer. Kaze dr. da je na donjoj granici, ali unutar okvira i, naravno, da je super da raste. Sad moram dogovoriti ponovno uz za sljedeci tjedan i novu betu. 
Jos nije gotovo, ali bar sve nije tako crno.

----------


## Nivana

Munkice jako mi je drago da beta raste, nadam se da ce ici i dalje prema gore, ~~~~ za sljedeći tjedan.

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutooo!
Kavica je skuhana!

Munkice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude dobro.
Novomber čestitam na promaknuću!

Nivana skroz si mi sumnjiva~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
Sve vas grlim !

----------


## Bajbiblue

Munkice ~~~~~~~~ super mi je drago da beta raste. Bice to tvoje malo cudo!  :Smile: 

Ja danas imam hrpu stvari danas za obavitiiii  :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## tocekica

Mami, hvala na kavi  :Kiss: ,
Nivana, nestrpljivo čekam dan D s tobom  :Kiss: 
Munkice,~~~~~~ 
Ljubičice, želim da svaka od Vas (po redu) prijavi ovaj ciklus II ~~~~~
Suncokret, Što ima novo  :Wink: 
P.S.
Za sve cure koje su ovulirale, a osjećaju se loše/bolesno/prehlađeno pročitajte malo o EPF-u.
 Svi mislimo da simptome trudnoće možemo dobiti tek nakon implantacije embrija jer tada počinje proizvodnja Humanog korionskog gonadotrpina (HCG), ali u zadnjih 20 godina, dokazali su da EPF (koji se pojavljuje 2-3 dana nakon oplodnje, može isto tako dovesti do nekih simptoma (temperatura, gljivice, viroza, curenje nosa...). ERF  smanjuje našu imunost da bi tijelo prihvatilo embrij (zato kad planirate t ne bi trebali bildati imunosni sustav). 
(to sam guglala jer sam od jučer subfebrilna...prijavljujem jedan od mogućih simptoma t  (ili me samo viroza hvata).

----------


## Noemii

Nivana navijamo  :Smile:  Munkice beta raste to je prepredivno  :Smile: .. Odlučili smo za sad svaki drugi dan hopsanje, a kad ću imat vidljive znakove plodnih dana svaki dan jednom.. pa valjda će to biti dosta ovaj put  :Laughing: . Točekica evo baš sam čitala za EPF .. piše kao da bi to bio najraniji pokazetelj trudnoće, pa čak i nekih tumorskih markera.  E kad bi bar izmislili trakice osjetljive na epf  :Smile: , nego točekice jel to sad znači da bolje ne piti bilo šta što podiže imunitet ili piti samo do O ?

----------


## November

:Heart: *Lista za: 28.9.2017. 

(ne)čekalice:

Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~39.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
Bajbiblue~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc 
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc


Odbrojavalice:


FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Noemii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc*

----------


## November

Munki super! Samo nek raste!

Ja se cijedim i dalje. Jedva čekam da idem doma da zaskočim MM hahahhaha 

Cure, jel može netko preuzeti listu? Ja mogu još sutra staviti. I onda, zbog drukčijeg posla i obveza ne znam da li ću stizati baš svaki dan...Pa ako tko želi  :Smile:

----------


## tocekica

Noemii,(tipa beta glucan i sl...) mogu koristiti jer nije da imaju baš jak utjecaj. Mislim da je samo važno da ti tijelo preburno ne reagira na implantaciju. Najvažnije se često keksat   :Wink:  " Semen reshapes immune system to boost chances of pregnancy", i to je jedino kaj možeš napraviti po tom pitanju da ti tijelo prihvati plod.

----------


## Nivana

Jesam se dugo veselila... Danas je ipak 1. Dc nisam stigla prije javiti...  :Sad:  tuga do neba.... Sl barem nisam potrošila ni jedan test ... Jako šampionska na sebe jer sam izdržala bez testa i nisam se dala navuci....

----------


## tocekica

Ja sam nastavila s lh trakicama jer sam uocila progresiju i danas mi je poziticna trakica :/. Za 2-4 dana trebam dobiti M

----------


## Bajbiblue

> Ja sam nastavila s lh trakicama jer sam uocila progresiju i danas mi je poziticna trakica :/. Za 2-4 dana trebam dobiti M


Sta se to desava tocekice s tobom i lh trakicama, ne kuzim kako su pozitivne pred M, da nije trudnoca u pitanju?

Ja sutra trebam procuriti curke, cim provurim javim da me skinete sa liste skroz. Jer necemo ni pokusavati vise.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## CHIARA...

Tocekice lako moguce da je T. Pisalo se vec da su neke cure imale pozitivne lh trakice u trudnoci. Cure kako ste? Slabo sam stigla citati...

----------


## sarasvati

Daaaaaaaj, Tocekice! Hajd, Hajd, nek bude plus!  :Smile: 

Bajbi, kamo ces ti?
Nivana, mogu samo zagrliti...

----------


## sarasvati

Chiara, a ti? Čime se ti baviš?  :Smile:

----------


## Bajbiblue

> Tocekice lako moguce da je T. Pisalo se vec da su neke cure imale pozitivne lh trakice u trudnoci. Cure kako ste? Slabo sam stigla citati...


Tebe bas nismo dugo cule, kako si? Ima li sta novo?  :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## Bajbiblue

> Daaaaaaaj, Tocekice! Hajd, Hajd, nek bude plus! 
> 
> Bajbi, kamo ces ti?
> Nivana, mogu samo zagrliti...


Sarasvati: u januaru idem na histeroskopiju, da odstranim polip. Necemo vise pokusavat jer su nam rekli da ako nam se I posreci, doslo bi do spontanog. Nekako bi mi to teze palo, pa pauziramo.

----------


## November

:Heart: *Lista za: 29.9.2017. 

(ne)čekalice:

Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~40.dc
Bajbiblue~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc 
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc


Odbrojavalice:


FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Noemii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc*

----------


## November

Tocekice ja sam imala pozitivnu lh dok sam imala biokemijsku. Tako da vrlo lako moguće da si T  :Smile: )) Da baaaar  :Smile:

----------


## tocekica

Bajbi, ~~~~~~~da čim skineš polip ostaneš T. Ne znam kaj se događa s trakicama...evo, prije 4 dana tamna, prije 2 dana tamnija, jučer pozitivna...takvu lijepu progresiju nisam imala ni kad sam trebala O u sredini ciklusa (tada bi od skroz bijele bila instant pozitivna).
Chiara, sara, pišnula sam testić  za T i negativan je. Pročitala sam da LH može narasti i prije M. Danas sam dobila neke blage grčiće, tako da "planiram" procuriti za vikend  :Smile: . Vjerojatno nije T jer se nismo baš pokrili kroz plodno razdoblje (MM bio na putu). Barem ćemo znati iz prve ruke da LH trakice nisu dobra zamjena za HCG testić  :Wink: .

----------


## tocekica

November, kako sam gore napisala testić za T neg. Ne nadam se, ovaj mjesec nisam ni pratila O. Dobila sam novi paket trakica pa sam išla vidjeti situaciju. ~~~~~~~ da je kod tebe serra napravila posao. Ja razmišljam da počnem uzimati jer imam fibrocistične grudi, a čula sam da je super i za to. Jesi li primijetila kakvu promjenu otkada piješ serrpeptazu?

----------


## November

Hm, pa najveću promjenu sam zapravo primjetila kod bolnih leđa (uredski posao, sjedenje, bolovi u donjem dijelu leđa su me baš mučili), sad tih bolova nema, puno sam poletnija i opuštenija. 
Nadalje, nema više onih groznih palarizirajućih presjecanja dolje koje sam prije često imala. Mislim da je to bilo od hidra.
Najviše sam se poveselila dok je dr rekla da ga ne vidi na zadnjem pregledu, iako je cista koja čepi jajovod još tu. 
A sad, hoće li zaista to riješiti ili ne, ne znam, ali u svakom slučaju je općenito dobar dodatak prehrani!

----------


## Bajbiblue

Curke, ja sam počela brljaviti, pa neka bude 1 dc, i dakle nisam više na listi  :Kiss:

----------


## Bajbiblue

Curke , imam pitanje, ja nikada nisam imala spotting, zadnja dva ciklusa imam, prvi dan malo smedjeg i sutradan procurim. Zašto se spotting javlja, da li je moguce da je od letroxa,il dostinexa, il siofora..

----------


## tocekica

Bajbiblue, kod mene je spotting normalna pojava :/.

----------


## CHIARA...

> Chiara, a ti? Čime se ti baviš?





> Tebe bas nismo dugo cule, kako si? Ima li sta novo?


Cure nema nista novo. Idem u postupak za par dana. Nadajmo se da cemo ovaj put imati vise srece. Ovaj put sam dobila puregon injekcije i hrpu tabletica za piti. Treba to sve ugurati u jedan dan.  :Laughing:  Bajbi meni je mpo doktor rekao da je to znak niskog progesterona pa sam dobila duphaston. I kod mene je spotting normalna pojava.
Tocekice nikad se ne zna, mozda bude pozitivan kroz koji dan.
Munkice ima li novosti?
November kad vi krecete?

----------


## Bajbiblue

> Cure nema nista novo. Idem u postupak za par dana. Nadajmo se da cemo ovaj put imati vise srece. Ovaj put sam dobila puregon injekcije i hrpu tabletica za piti. Treba to sve ugurati u jedan dan.  Bajbi meni je mpo doktor rekao da je to znak niskog progesterona pa sam dobila duphaston. I kod mene je spotting normalna pojava.
> Tocekice nikad se ne zna, mozda bude pozitivan kroz koji dan.
> Munkice ima li novosti?
> November kad vi krecete?


CHIARA jesam li dobro skuzila spotting zbog niskog progesterona ? Onda samo dva mjeseca mi se progesteron snizio. Ludilo :D

----------


## CHIARA...

Bajbi meni su tako rekli. I dobila sam duphaston tablete.

----------


## sarasvati

Chiara, otkad si krenulanu mpo si dobila duphastone ili ti je gin prije to vec savjetovao?

----------


## CHIARA...

Prva mpo je na moj spomen spottinga odmahnula rukom, a drugi mpo je rekao da je to znak niskog progesterona i prepisao mi tablete. Ne znam zasto im se misljenja tako razlkuju...

----------


## sarasvati

Bome dosta različita reakcija.. Ja sam imala spottin prija kad sam imala miom (nisam ni provjeravala progesteron), a sad ga imam danimanakon. Gin mi kaze da je taj bolja verzija.

----------


## Narancica000

Vlatka cestitke na odbrojavanju, a svim drugim odbrojavalicama drzim fige za sto skoriji plusic!
Sarasvati sretno u daljnjim postupcima, da do Bozica vec naveliko mazis trbuh :Smile: 
CHIARA, mislit cemo na tebe ovih dana, mantrat cemo za pozitivnu betu  :Kiss: 
November, Nivana, Tocekica, Bajbiblue  :grouphug:

----------


## tocekica

Narancice  :Kiss: . Skicala sam te na drugim temama jer ipak si ti nasa. Jako mi je drago da je sve dobro prošlo  :Love: . Ja sam danas opet pišnula minus ( 14 dpo) i tako sad samo čekam m.

----------


## Bajbiblue

Mene tako jajnici bole, osjećam da će otpasti, oba jajnika. Ispovracala sam se,  životu nisam. Pitam se kak porodjaj izgleda.. ako ovak boli menustracija.

----------


## tocekica

Bajb, jesi li baš dobila ili još spitingiraš?Mene u 5 probudila mučnina  :Sad: . Jos uvijek me drži  :Sad: .

----------


## Bajbiblue

> Bajb, jesi li baš dobila ili još spitingiraš?Mene u 5 probudila mučnina . Jos uvijek me drži .


Točekice, evo već drugi ciklus prvo smedji iscjedak pa odma sutra procurim. I navečer dakle nije me bolio stomak, niti leđa već oba jajnika kao da vise, kao da će otpasti. Ispovraćala sam dušu, MM se tako prepao, gleda u mene, i kao misli šta je ovo haha, jel ovako uvijek. :D tačno od 8 sati do pola 3 bolovi su me držali. Iscrpilo me. Ne pamtim ovakvu menustraciju, i skužila sam da je možda i zbog polipa spotting. A grudi su me ubijale i tvrde su bile. Ma nemam šta da mislim više, preko glave mi je i nalaza i svega. 

Želim ti da što lakše procuriš kada već nije T u pitanju, i da ti ne bude ovak mučno  :Rolling Eyes:  
Danas se osjećam bolje. 2 dan je ciklusa.   :Sad:

----------


## tocekica

Bajb, možda je neka cista ako te tako jako bolilo.

----------


## tocekica

evo, ja ću staviti listu za 10 min (ako nitko drugi neće). Ljubičice, javite se  :Wink:

----------


## tocekica

:Heart: *Lista za: 2.10.2017. 

(ne)čekalice:

Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~43.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc


Odbrojavalice:


FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Noemii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc*

----------


## MrsIvy

Pozdrav cure! Drzim fige ljubicastim curkama. Ja jos uvijek cekam, obicno je na 28 dan, al ne bi bilo cudno da kasni zbog putovanja. Nemam nikakve simptome ni za jedno ni za drugo :D

----------


## sarasvati

Ja sam zaboravila prijaviti da nisam ljubičasta, već crvena :D

Tako da sam sutra 4dc. Moja M dolazi točno što će sljedeći mjesec biti olakšavajuća okolnost.  :alexis: 

Hvala ti, narančice, na lijepim željama. 

Koliko sam svjesna da se neće ništa dogoditi BAŠ OVAJ mjesec (i tako već nekoliko njih unatrag), toliko se ipak iznova nadam. Ovo je moj zadnji mjesec s vama na listi. Otići, kao i dosta cura prije mene, na druge teme a da nisam dočekala odbrojavanje sa svojim imenom.  :drek:  

Neću se sad još opraštati jer je cijeli ciklus još preda mnom.

----------


## November

Cure jutro!

Javljam se nakratko, nemam baš vremena. Molim da netko preuzme listu pošto ja neću stizati...ako uspijem koji dan onda stavim.

Ponavljam, ja sam spoting uspješno riješila tinkturom konopljike vrlo brzo, odnosno smanjila ga sa 5 dana koliko je znao biti na svega dan-dan i pol.

Kod mene nema ništa, glupi dan ciklusa.

Chiara nemam pojma kad ćemo u postupak. Možda u 11.mjesecu, ali vjerojatno tek u 1. Ok sam s tim.

Šopam mm i dalje svim i svačim za spermije.

----------


## MrsIvy

:Heart:  *Lista za: 3.10.2017.* :Heart: 

 :fige:  *(ne)čekalice:

Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~~44.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
Mrs.Ivy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc*

 :grouphug: *odbrojavalice:

FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Noemii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc*

----------


## sarasvati

November, aj, pliz, ponovi što tvoj muž sve pije za bolje/više spermija.

Ivy, hvala na listi.

----------


## November

Trenutno pije spirulinu, maca kapsule, piskavicu kapsule, B12, vitamin E, selen, vitamin C, cink. Dobit će uskoro i L arginin i koenzim Q10.

----------


## sarasvati

I je li radio novi spermiogram? Ima poboljšanja? Podugačak popis ima  :Smile:

----------


## November

Nije radio novi, niti nećemo, osim ako dr neće tražiti.

U 4.mjesecu mu je bio normo, i to odličan baš...a tada je također već neko vrijeme uzimao suplemente.
U postupku mjesec i pol nakon je bio oligo.

Tako da sad opet uzima, i uzimati će do daljnjeg, samo što ću mu mijenjati, neće uvijek svašta uzimati.

Uglavnom, općenito za spermije su osnovna baza vitamin C, cink, selen i vitamin E.
A onda se ovisno o dijagnozi ili po želji dodaje ostalo.

----------


## FlowerBurn

:Heart:  *Lista za: 4.10.2017.* :Heart: 

 :fige:  *(ne)čekalice:

Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~~45.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
Mrs.Ivy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc*

 :grouphug: *odbrojavalice:

November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Noemii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc*

----------


## FlowerBurn

Cure, samo da vas na brzinu pozdravim,

ja sam u ljubičicama, ali ustvari nisam, s obzirom da ovaj ciklus još uvijek nije bilo ovulacije, pratim svako jutro bazalnu i više manje je ista već tjednima, a nemam još niti uobičajene simptome ovulacije...

----------


## Munkica

Cure, ipak srce kuca  :Smile:  
Nadam se da nas u budućnosti čeka manje šokova.

----------


## Noemii

Flower kad ćeš onda radit test ako budeš?  :Smile:  Munkicaa  :Smile: ) baš sam sretna zbog vas samo vi rastite pa da se možete što prije maziti  :Smile: . Mi smo pokrili jučer i danas . Tako da od sad nadalje sve je u Božjim rukama. Inače endo je s 13dc bio 11mm a folikul 16mm desni pa je rekao da neka se samo bacimo na posao, što je i učinjeno.  :Smile:

----------


## MrsIvy

4 dana kasni, 3 testa negativna. Stvarno mi gotovo nikad ne kasni. Šta vi mislite zasto bi moglo kasniti?

----------


## tocekica

MrsIvy, znaš li kada si O? Možda si imala kasniju O? možda ti se luteinska faza malo produljila. A možda si T, ali nemaš dovoljno hormona u urinu. Koje je osjetljivosti test?

----------


## MrsIvy

Ovulacija bila 16 dan ciklusa, a sad mi je 32. Današnji test je bio osjetljivosti 25. Nestrpljiva sam, ne volim biti u neizvjesnosti. Inače mi je o između 14 i 17 dc. U biti imam dosta uredan ciklus, po tome bi plus trebao već biti vidljiv da je T u pitanju.  Ili ?.....

----------


## tocekica

Ima vremena, implantacija može biti i 12 dc , pa onda treba barem 2-3 (do 5 dana za 25iu testove) dana da bude dosta HCG-a u urinu. Držim fige~~~ (ako si potvrdila O i produljila ti se luteinska faza onda je to dobar znak  :Wink: )

----------


## sarasvati

> Cure, ipak srce kuca  
> Nadam se da nas u budućnosti čeka manje šokova.


Munkice, drago mi je!!!!!!

November, ti si napravila super plan za svoga muža  :Smile:

----------


## MrsIvy

:Heart: *Lista za 6.10.2017*. :Heart: 

 :fige:  *(ne)čekalice:

Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~~47.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~34.dc
Mrs.Ivy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc*

 :grouphug: *odbrojavalice:

November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Noemii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc*

----------


## justme409

munkice <3 drzim fige za dalje. jeli moguce da se u tom postupku jednostavno nesto dogodilo ipak malo kasnije nego sto se ocekivalo pa da je zato u staru bila gestacijska malo manja? 
srecom nisam istrazivala postupke, pa ne znam previse o tome. 

ja da se pohvalim... nasla sam si THE HALJINU.vjencanicu. proganjala me na fb tri dana, i na kraju sam odlucila otputovati u koprivnicu i isprobati ju. vidjela ju na vjesalici i razocarala se. probala ju - i TO JE TO! 1000 kn i moja je! i savrsena je. zaljubljena sam. slozila troskovnikza dekoraciju za pir - dekoracija max 800 kn XD i tocno kako ja zelim i jedostavno mi je za napraviti ju. koristim vrijeme dok ne pocnem raditi (1.11) 
tablete za stitjacu pocinju djelovati valjda, polako izlazim iz depresije, ali i dalje... svako malo nesto lose mi se dogodi. nista onoliko lose... ali nikako da izadjem natrag na onu svoju staru putanju kad mi je zivot bio dosadan i dobar. 
izracunala sam kad cemo mi moci opet probati. najranije 5,6 mijesec. prije toga je sve rizicno, barem sam tako saznala od endokrinologice, a ja nisam dovoljno psihicki jaka da riskiram opet tako nesto. 
tako da se ja vracam sljedece godine. nadam se  da vas nece biti, tj da cete dolaziti samo izmedju sisanja dati mi koju utjesnu  :Kiss:

----------


## MrsIvy

:Heart: *Lista za 7.10.2017*. :Heart: 

 :fige:  *(ne)čekalice:

Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~~48.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~35.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc*

 :grouphug: * odbrojavalice:

November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Noemii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
MrsIvy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1.dc*

----------


## MrsIvy

Munkice, i ja se pridruzujem cestitkama!

----------


## Suncokret1983

Munkice, tako mi je drago da je sve ok  :Very Happy: 

Nisam se dugo javljala jer sam u fazi selidbe pa jedva da išta stignem.
Napokon sam dobila uputnice za humanu. I papa test mi je dobar. 
E, skoro sam zaboravila, danas mi je *21 dc*.

----------


## November

Munkice divne vijesti!!

Kod mene ništa, polako ide kraj ciklusa, nahladila sam se pa imam neku blažu upalu mjehura ( pokisla sam i odmah me ulovilo).

Očekujem M jer je O bila lijevo.

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooo, kavica!
Munkice super vijesti, neka dalje bude sve mirno.
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## FlowerBurn

:Heart: *Lista za 10.10.2017*. :Heart: 

 :fige:  *(ne)čekalice:

Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~38.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc*

 :grouphug: * odbrojavalice:


Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Noemii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
MrsIvy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc*

----------


## FlowerBurn

Jutro cure, kako ste?

Kod mene se napokon jučer pojavila plodna sluz (31.dc) tako da očekujem O danas sutra, dva tjedna kasnije nego inače, ali eto tako je to s PCOS-om, nikad ne znaš kad očekivati točno.. baš sam zadnjih mjesec dana osjećala neku mirnoću i spokoj (hormoni su očito mirovali u tijelu), ne radujem se TWW-u i PMS-u nimalo  :Razz: 

Nadam se da ste sve dobro, u očekivanju plusa, ili vrijedne ukoliko ste trenutno u fazi ovulacije  :Smile:

----------


## November

Kod mene danas smeđi spoting, na ovaj dc ga nije bilo već mjesecima, a i šarafi me, valjda će M uraniti.

----------


## Noemii

Sarasvati draga, stigle mi trakice  :Smile:   :Smile:  Hvala ti puno .. FlowerBurn tako ti je kasna O , ajme znači baš moraš pratiti trakicama i pratiti sluz, sada se bacite na hopsanje  :Smile:  . November što taj smeđi ne može značiti i T ?

----------


## November

Može naravno ali nisam ja te sreće  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

> Sarasvati draga, stigle mi trakice   Hvala ti puno


Nema na čemu, ima ih onako, za prvu ruku. Iako ne znam koliko su ti trenutno korisne, ali mozda za sljedeci ciklus dok ti ne dođu naručene.

----------


## sarasvati

> Može naravno ali nisam ja te sreće


November, to uopce nije istina. :p

----------


## November

*Lista za 11.10.2017.

 (ne)čekalice:

Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~39.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc

odbrojavalice:

Noemii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
MrsIvy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc*

----------


## November

Evo brzinske liste za danas.

Spotinga kod mene danas nema, al me opako šarafi dolje, s obje strane, više s desne.

Mislim da je stres oko posla učinio svoje ovaj ciklus.

Da li je progesteron osjetljiv na stres?

----------


## FlowerBurn

*Lista za 12.10.2017.

 (ne)čekalice:

Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~40.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~34.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~34.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

odbrojavalice:

Noemii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
MrsIvy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc*

----------


## FlowerBurn

*Noemii*, da, ja imam PCOS i nikad u životu nisam imala školske cikluse, variraju od 28 do 50 dana. Najčešće bude 30-32 danas, ali od početka ove godine već mi je drugi put da ću imati jaaako dugi ciklus (bit će 47-48 dana). Međutim, koliko god to zvuči neredovito, simptomi ovulacije su mi uvijek "školski" i već godinama prema tim simptomima znam kad će nastupiti sljedeća menstruacija (počela sam pratiti puuuno prije nago smo se odlučili MM i ja na bebu, jer nisam htjela paničariti "da mi kasni menstruacija", a nisam željela koristiti kontracepcijske pilule) - jedan dan eggwhite-a koji je nemoguće ne primjetiti  :Smile:  (doslovno, curi iz mene), popraćeno s bolovima u jajnicima, osjetljivoću u trbuhu i osjetljivim bradavicama. Obično dan ili dva kasnije nastupi ovulacija. Ovaj mjesec pratim BBT i jutros mi je skočila temperatura za 0,4 C. Pokrili smo dan prije O tako da sad kreće two week wait.

*November*, da, mislim da je progesteron osjetljiv također na stres, ako imaš stres na poslu ne bih se čudila da utječe na ciklus.

----------


## marle

Drage, nadam se da ste sve dobro. Ja sam zadnjih dana u totalnoj gužvi, odrađujem neki dodatni posao, pa radim na poslu, pa kad dođem kući opet radim i tako već danima. Skroz sam zaboravila javiti da je moja M uredno i došla i prošla, tako da molim da me se prebaci na sredinu liste - sutra *13dc*.

Kad uhvatim vremena pročitam sve zaostatke a do tada svima šaljem hrpu prašine da nam dođu svima pluseki što prije ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :fige:  :fige:

----------


## Šiškica

I moja M tađer došla i prošla , sutra pišite *6 dc.*

----------


## November

Meni je danas 1.dc! Ne znam boldati na mobitelu.

----------


## November

Ajme koje zatišje!!!

Cure di ste?

----------


## FlowerBurn

:Heart: *Lista za 16.10.2017.
 (ne)čekalice:
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~38.dc
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
Noemii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc

odbrojavalice:

Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
MrsIvy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
*

----------


## FlowerBurn

Evo liste! Vičite ako nešto ne valja!

Ja sam bila tri dana u prirodi, baš uživancija!

Danas sam 5 dpo i ne prijavljuem ništa! Čak ni bolne grudi!

----------


## bubekica

Iako ne pisem na ovoh temi, pratim je svaki dan...
Bas je mala lista, svega 9 cura! Lijepo je da je vecina ostvarila san  :Smile: 
Ostalima zelim svu srecu!

----------


## sarasvati

Tiho smo..., bome jesmo. 

Hej, ti, trudnice!  :Smile:  
Malo nas je, ima ih koje maze buše ili grle malce, a dosta nas je odlučilo preseliti na mpo teme. 
Takva smo generacija :D

Moja O je prosla, kao sto svaki mjesec dođe i prođe, haha. Ali mozda bas ovaj mjesec? :balončić:

----------


## Noemii

Curke.. evo mene.. uglavnom ja mislim da imamo +  :Very Happy: .. još nisam došla k sebi od veselja.. ali eto  :Smile:  .. nadam se da će sve bit ok. Sarasvati vibram da bude +++++++++  :Smile:  kao i svima vama !!!  :grouphug:

----------


## MAMI 2

Noemi imaš +! Čestitammm!

----------


## Nivana

Aaa pa i mene nije baš bilo neko vrijeme, gužvaaaaaa užas.. majstori., i sto drugih čuda.  Već sam pomislila da ste otvorile novo odbrojavanje, sad vidim da bi i moglo, Noemiii čestitke... i šaljem viber ~~~~~~~~~ za ostale moguće ++

----------


## Munkica

Noemi, čestitam  :Smile:

----------


## Noemii

*Munkica, Nivana, Mami*  hvala vam  :Smile: ))) šaljem vam svima na listi puno trudničke prašine i da odete na neku temu o trudnoći  :Smile:  .. zasad nemam baš neke simptome, osim +  :Very Happy:  . Mužu sam rekla .. ostalima ću malo kasnije barem kad obavim prvi pregled. Nego, znate što desna strana maternice i desni jajnik baš me žiga i steže, nekad jedva primjetno nekad baš zaboli na moment .. to je normalno ili? Ne sjećam se da bi toga bilo u prvoj T, pa mi je zato i čudno. Ajde cure u gornjem domu javite se sa još plusića   :Smile:

----------


## FlowerBurn

Ajme *Noemii*, plus, plus, plus  :Very Happy:  Čestitam!!

----------


## tocekica

Noemii, čestitam ti od srca  :Very Happy: . Normalno je da te zateže ili boli.

----------


## Noemii

*Flowerburn , tocekice *  hvala vam puno cure .. još mi je sve tako friško i gotovo nestvarno najrađe bi si test nosila u novčaniku i gledala ga  :Laughing:

----------


## Munkica

> *Munkica, Nivana, Mami*  hvala vam ))) šaljem vam svima na listi puno trudničke prašine i da odete na neku temu o trudnoći  .. zasad nemam baš neke simptome, osim +  . Mužu sam rekla .. ostalima ću malo kasnije barem kad obavim prvi pregled. Nego, znate što desna strana maternice i desni jajnik baš me žiga i steže, nekad jedva primjetno nekad baš zaboli na moment .. to je normalno ili? Ne sjećam se da bi toga bilo u prvoj T, pa mi je zato i čudno. Ajde cure u gornjem domu javite se sa još plusića


Hvala, *Noemi*, ali mali alien već raste u meni  :Smile:

----------


## Noemii

Znam *Munkice* ,  :Smile:  to se ja raspisala pa je tako ispalo  :Smile:

----------


## MrsIvy

Cestitke Noemiiiiii!!

----------


## Mila majka

Drage cure,
s testovima za ovulaciju Ove step, dobila sam i deset testova za trudnoću. Ako kome treba, neka mi se javi na PP, šaljem običnom poštom na područje RH.

----------


## Mila majka

Pronašla sam još osam trakica za ovulaciju, isto One step koje traju do siječnja 2018.
Naravno, i jedno i drugo poklanjam!

----------


## justme409

iiii? jao. cestitam i tebi noemi <3 btw moja curka jedan dan ce e zvati bas tako isto <3 
bas mi je drago za vas svih. 
ja moram ici obaviti briseve a baaaaas mi se neda. opet sam upala u onu fazu da mi senista neda i nije me briga. doduse s bebachem ne planiram jos opet pocinjati, jos moramo cekati. pa si mogu dati fore jos koji mjesec da to ne napravim. nego recite mi kako se rade ti brisevi, kad su nalazi i sl. mozda me to natjera. 
usput. vec ttjedan dana zaboravljam zvati doktoricu za uputnicu za nuklearnog da mu posaljem nalaze nove. TSH pao na 2.6 u roku od mjesec dana. dolazim na svoje pomalo

----------


## FlowerBurn

:Heart: *Lista za 19.10.2017.
 (ne)čekalice:
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~41.dc
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc
Noemii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc II 

odbrojavalice:

Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
MrsIvy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
*

----------


## Nivana

> Pronašla sam još osam trakica za ovulaciju, isto One step koje traju do siječnja 2018.
> Naravno, i jedno i drugo poklanjam!


 Poslala sam vam POR u inbox

----------


## sarasvati

> Curke.. evo mene.. uglavnom ja mislim da imamo + .. još nisam došla k sebi od veselja.. ali eto  .. nadam se da će sve bit ok. Sarasvati vibram da bude +++++++++  kao i svima vama !!!


Noemii, čestitam!!!!   :Very Happy:  :Sing: 

Jako lijepe vijesti!!

----------


## sarasvati

> iiii? jao. cestitam i tebi noemi <3 btw moja curka jedan dan ce e zvati bas tako isto <3 
> bas mi je drago za vas svih. 
> ja moram ici obaviti briseve a baaaaas mi se neda. opet sam upala u onu fazu da mi senista neda i nije me briga. doduse s bebachem ne planiram jos opet pocinjati, jos moramo cekati. pa si mogu dati fore jos koji mjesec da to ne napravim. nego recite mi kako se rade ti brisevi, kad su nalazi i sl. mozda me to natjera. 
> usput. vec ttjedan dana zaboravljam zvati doktoricu za uputnicu za nuklearnog da mu posaljem nalaze nove. TSH pao na 2.6 u roku od mjesec dana. dolazim na svoje pomalo


Na briseve ides ginekologu kao da ides na papa test. Čestitam za TSH, jesi na terapiji? Ja sam na Eutyroxu.

----------


## FlowerBurn

:Heart: *Lista za 20.10.2017.

 (ne)čekalice:
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~42.dc
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~~34.dc
Noemii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc II 

odbrojavalice:

Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
MrsIvy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
*

----------


## FlowerBurn

Jutro cure!

Samo kratko da se javim...42.dc, 9 dpo, ne znam otkud mi strpljenja za ovako dugi ciklus  :Cekam: 

Po prvi put u zadnjih 5-6 godina NEMAM bolne i natečene grudi nakon ovulacije (znak? čega? da sam službeno prošvikala?  :Grin: ), samo jako osjetljive bradavice...ali me maternica i jajnici šarafaju onako lagano već 2-3 dana, ne znam šta da mislim... Užasno sam emocionalna zadnjih par dana, zasuze mi oči na sve i svašta (filmove, glazbu, jučer sam čitala članak o surogat majčinstvu i jecala, kasnije sam vidjela neku ženu s blizankama na ulici i skoro pa počela jecati opet...svašta...)

Za vikend ću se malo isključiti i skulirati  :Grin: , otići planinariti i uživat u svježem zraku, uživajte i vi u vikendu!

----------


## tocekica

FlowerBurn, nadam se svim  :Heart:  da ćeš za par dana ugledati ~~~~(uh, cmoljim). Ja sam isto ovih dana užasno emocionalna, plačem nad FB objavama (nije bitno kakve su) ma strašno. Uz to sam užasno pospana. Jučer sam zaspala u 22. Prekjučer sam zaspala u 18. pa me muž uspio probuditi u 20:30...izdržala do ponoći (gledali smo neku seriju). Trudna nisam, mislim da nisam ni O ovaj mjesec jer sam imala više dana pozitivnu LH. Sad sam naručila nove (od 25 iu, a ne od 20).

----------


## November

Noemi čestitam  :Heart: 

Mi bebimo svaki dan ovaj ciklus!

----------


## MrsIvy

:Heart: *Lista za 23.10.2017.* :Heart: 

 :fige:  (*ne)čekalice:
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~45.dc
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~~37.dc
Noemii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~34.dc* *II* 
*Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc*

 :grouphug:  *odbrojavalice:

Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
MrsIvy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc*

----------


## sarasvati

Samo dajte, November!  :Smile: 

A ja od sutra ljubičasta  :Joggler:

----------


## Nivana

dobro jutro ženice, sta se dogada ovdje?? jesu svi pomalo posustali!!! sto se dogada...nigdje nikoga.....
jeste svi zaokupljeni svi svetima ili sto????
ili ste svi trudni pa sutiteeeee  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  ja mogu reci da me bole grudi i lagano bradavice peckaju...
a to vjerojatno pred M...

EVO KAVICA DA VAS MALO DIGNEEEEEEE  :Very Happy:  :Coffee:  :Coffee:

----------


## tocekica

Nivana, hvala na kavici. Pratim i ja se pitam di ste? Nemojte da se moram vratiti na listu da ovaj forum malo živne :oklagija: . OK, ako nitko neće evo, ovaj mjesec sam imala nekoliko dana pozitivnih trakica, ali nisam imala plodne sluzi tako da vjerojatno nisam ni O. Simptome pms-a nemam, a danas mi je 21 DC i već bih trebala imati barem nešto. Niti jedan dan nisam imala neku promjenu u raspoloženju, posebnu želju za "rekreacijom" ili bilo što vezano za O. BBT ne mjerim jer sam zaboravna.  Preopterećena sam poslom , školom i sl. Ovaj vikend sam kuma, sljedeći vikend mi sin ima rođendan (još nisam ništa stigla organizirati), imamo još nekoliko dječjih rođendana na koje vozimo klince (danas moram u nabavku po poklone) još se moram ekipirati oko svega :/.

----------


## FlowerBurn

Heej cure!

*Nivana*, hvala na kavici, baš mi treba! *November*, svaka čast za svakodnevno hopsanje, MM i ja nikad nismo bili sposobni za tako nešto  :Laughing:  2-3 puta tjedno da, ali više od toga NE!

Ja sam se zakopala u posao jer još sitno sitno brojim do dana kad treba (ne)doći M, danas 13 dpo! Pokušavam se ne nadati previše, bazalna temperatura mi se još uvijek fino drži visoko, ali svjesna sam da se može strmoglaviti jako brzo, čekam 16 dpo ako ne dođe i tek tada se testiram!

Inače sam saznala ovih dana da ću nagodinu po prvi put u životu postati TETA! Moj braco će postati tata tako da sam malo je reći euforična!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## tocekica

Flower, čestitam. Biti teta je divno  :Smile: .

----------


## FlowerBurn

:Heart: *Lista za 25.10.2017.* :Heart: 

 :fige:  (*ne)čekalice:

FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~47.dc
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~~39.dc
Noemii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~36.dc* *II* 
*Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc*

 :grouphug:  *odbrojavalice:

MrsIvy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc*

----------


## FlowerBurn

Evo liste za danas  :Smile: 

*tocekica*, hvala, jedva čekam!

----------


## Noemii

Flower ajme super baš mi je drago.  :Smile:  Ajde cure testiće na sunce samo se skupljate u gornjem domu  :Smile:  Ja ću na prvi pregled tek u 7 tjednu, prije nemogu jer mi je svašta nešto iskrsnulo, nadam se da to nije "prekasno" ?

----------


## tocekica

Noemii, nije kasno i baš na vrijeme da vidiš  :Heart:  (ili dva  :Wink: ).

----------


## MrsIvy

Hej cure! Evo danas je 3dpo! Bili smo aktivni ovaj ciklus, pa nam drzite fige! 
Drzim i ja fige curama u gornjem domu!  :fige:

----------


## Nivana

Flover čestitam , i ja sam tetka 2xPostala i to je osjećaj nevjerojatan da se tako malo biće može voljeti kao da je tvoje.. nevjerojatno nešto 
Ja očekujem za sutra dolazak M, iskreno u zadnje vrijeme više čekam m, nego mogući +, nije fora hejheh
Ali mogu reci da mi je ovaj ciklus traje kao vječnost... 
Noemi 7 tj je idealan,. Tad se svašta može vidjeti i srčeko čuti. Pa ćeš biti smirom poslje pregleda, a do tad se mazite i napredujete.  I ja bih  :Sad:

----------


## Nivana

Suncokret što ima kod tebe?
Sarasavati držim fige i tebi.,
Marle šaljem ~~~~~~~

Cure u crvenom., vi u akciju ako već niste... ne prepuštajte ništa slučaju,. November ti pogotovo od sad do 20 og  :Smile: 
 Baljezgan previse pozdrav

----------


## sarasvati

Flower, čestitam!! a sam dvotetka, ali moji su daleeeeko.  :Sad: 

Kod mene se sutra treba zacrveniti   :kettlebell:

----------


## CHIARA...

> Flower, čestitam!! a sam dvotetka, ali moji su daleeeeko. 
> 
> Kod mene se sutra treba zacrveniti


Nadam se da se nece crveniti.  :fige:

----------


## tocekica

> Nadam se da se nece crveniti.





> Ja očekujem za sutra dolazak M, iskreno u zadnje vrijeme više čekam m, nego mogući +, nije fora hejheh





> Hej cure! Evo danas je 3dpo! Bili smo aktivni ovaj ciklus, pa nam drzite fige! 
> Drzim i ja fige curama u gornjem domu!


Ja držim fige svima, iš iš M. 



> Flower, čestitam!! a sam dvotetka, ali moji su daleeeeko. 
> 
> Kod mene se sutra treba zacrveniti


Dok se ne zacrveni nije gotovo. I moju su daleko i jako mi nedostaju  :Sad: .

----------


## FlowerBurn

Evo kod mene je jutros pala bazalna temperatura za 0,4 C, a maloprije krenuo rozkasti spotting, lagani grčevi i sutra će biti *1.dc*

I bilo je vrijeme, nadam se da se neće skoro ponoviti ovako dugačak ciklus (48 dana)... Lutealna faza je trajala 15 dana ovaj put, tako da s progesteronom nemam problema valjda, a i spotting je kod mene minimalan, možda par sati prije nego krene baš full menstruacija... :Cekam: 

Plan za dalje? Baš razmišljam...idući mjesec ionako imam sistematski (koji mi organizira posao), pa ću u sklopu toga napraviti uzv i papa test. Razmišljam možda napraviti i briseve, pa u prosincu na provjeru prohodnosti jajovoda, ako se uspijem natjerati na sve to jer baš mi se i ne da... Ali sad prvo idem umotati se u dekicu na trosjedu, pojesti ogromnu milku i gledati neku seriju  :Bouncing:

----------


## November

Mi ne bebimo jer smo u svađi. Ovaj tjedan su mi plodni dani, bebili smo svega 2x ( na 11. i na 14. dc). Jučer navečer me jako probadalo oko desnog jajnika, i uspjeli smo se posvađati i nije bilo ništa. Užasno sam nervorzna i napeta...Možda danas budemo, pijuckam si vino  :Smile: 

Uglavnom ovaj ciklus je O po mom desno...A mi ko dvije budale!!!!!!!!

----------


## sarasvati

Nije, nažalost, crvenilo izostalo. Dosljedno i vjerno dolazi svaki mjesec pa tako i ovaj. Sutra mi je 3dc. 

November, dovoljno je i jednom da se stvori beba.  :Smile:

----------


## MrsIvy

:Heart: *Lista za 29.10.2017*. :Heart: 

 :fige: *(ne)čekalice:

Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~~43.dc
Noemii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~40.dc II 
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc*

 :grouphug: * odbrojavalice:

MrsIvy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc*

----------


## Nivana

I meni sutra 3 dc...  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## FlowerBurn

:Heart: *Lista za 30.10.2017*. :Heart: 

 :fige: *(ne)čekalice:

Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~~44.dc
Noemii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~41.dc II 
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc*

 :grouphug: * odbrojavalice:

MrsIvy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc*

----------


## marle

*noemii* čestitam na plusu!! kad imaš prvi pregled?

cure meni sutra pišite *5dc*

----------


## tocekica

Marle, Nivana i Sara  :Sad:  držim fige da bu sljedeći mjesec dobitan. Kod mene niš novo. Danas mi je 27 DC, ali još ne znam kad trebam dobiti M. Jučer sam pišnula ponovno za LH trakicu i bila je pozitivna  (ta T je bila negativna) tako da ne znam kaj se događa, vjerojatno nisam ni O  :Sad: .(i prošli mjesec sam imala pozitivnu LH trakicu pred M). Umorna sam ko pas, grebucka me grlo i subfebrilna sam...danas je pon, a ja sam već sada tolko umorna da ne bi psihički izdržala cijeli tjedan da nemamo srijedu slobodnu (makar bi tada po ff trebala procuriti :/).

----------


## Noemii

Točekica a nemora bit. Možda baš ovaj ciklus bude dobitan meni je isto ovaj put bila LH pozitivna "kao" pred M.. a kad ono nije ni došla. Tako da ja vibram da je to T u pitanju.  :Smile:  
Marle hvala  :Smile:  na prvi preg. idem 8.11. pa ćemo vidjet taman će mi bit 7.tjedana...  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Tocekice, prihvaćam fige  :Smile: 
To je to od mene na listi nakon ovog ciklusa. Mozda zadnjim trzajem slavno odem s trudnoćom, ali vjerojatno cu samo mahati  :Smile:

----------


## MrsIvy

:Heart: *Lista za 01.11.2017*. :Heart: 

 :fige:  *(ne)čekalice:

Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 46.dc
Noemii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 43.dc* *II* 
*MrsIvy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc*

 :grouphug:  o*dbrojavalice:

November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc*

----------


## MrsIvy

Pozdrav cure! Prijavljujem od simptoma zatvor (ali to bas i nije cudno kod mene), vodenasti iscjedak zadnja 3-4 dana, onakav kao kad ste napaljeni  :Grin:  to mi je malo cudno, i vec mi ide na zivce, promjene raspolozenja, i lagani grcevi dolje. 9 dpo.

Tocekica, jel dosla M?

----------


## tocekica

> .
> 
> Tocekica, jel dosla M?


Nije još, smeđkarim. Prekjučer sam imala u jednom nacratu smeđu sluz, jučer niš, danas test neg i ponovno počela smeđa sluz.

----------


## tocekica

Nacratu=navratu.

----------


## tocekica

Evo, upravo procurila  :Sad:

----------


## MrsIvy

Eh  :Sad:  samo hrabro naprijed ! :Love:

----------


## MrsIvy

:Heart:  *Lista za 01.11.2017.*  :Heart: 

*  (ne)čekalice:

Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 47.dc
Noemii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 44.dc II 
MrsIvy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc

 odbrojavalice:

November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc*

----------


## November

Prijavljujem nadutost, bolnu, kao da opet ovuliram, jučer i danas.
Također napade gladi, akne po leđima (???), bolne i užasne.
Jutros se probudila sa glavoboljom za poludjeti.
Inače ništa!
Bebili smo vrlo malo oko O( zato sad nadoknađujemo, glupani!!!!), nemam nikakav plan za idući ciklus. Ili ćemo ići u prirodnjak, ili ćemo ga ipak odgooditi za iza nove godine. Još razmišljamo.

Cure grlim!

----------


## MrsIvy

1 dc  :Sad:

----------


## sarasvati

Ivy, zao mi je. Koliko je to ciklusa iza vas?

November, vi razmišljajte i hopsajte!  :Smile: 

Tocekica, si nasla vremena za pretrage?  :Smile:

----------


## MrsIvy

6 mjeseci truda, znam da je to malo, ali sad cu 34, pa se bojim malo. Odlučila sam obaviti pretrage, ne znam ni Šta moram sve.. ali moram znati da je sve u redu.

----------


## Munkica

Ivy, napravi pretrage pogotovo ako prije nego ste se intenzivno bacili na posao niste koristili zaštitu ili bar popričaj s ginekologom.
Mi zaštitu nismo koristili godinama, ali sam uvijek mislila da "pazimo" pa da nisam ostala trudna. Pa smo onda pokušavali godinu dana (vremenski je to bilo i 2 godine jer smo često zbog posla znali biti odvojeni) i na kraju odlučili da je vrijeme za akciju.
Da mi je onda ova pamet bila  :Smile: 

Nadam se da vam pomoć dr neće biti potrebna  :Smile:  Sretno!

----------


## MrsIvy

Tko me šalje na pretrage, doktorica opće prakse ili ginekolog? Muž je sebe provjerio, i njegovi parametri su u granicama normale, kažu čak malo iznad prosjeka.

----------


## sarasvati

Sto je muz sve provjeravao?
Bilo bi dobro da provjeri spermiogram i hormone. 
Ja sam krenula s hormonima: FSH, lh, prolaktin (ja jos i dojim i svi se ponadali da je do toga) 3.-5. dan ciklusa i progesteron 21-23. dc. 
Prvo popričaj s ginekologom, naravno. 
Jeste li probali s trakicama? Nije bas ziher metoda, ali mjeriš, recimo i bazalnu temperaturu. 
Malo sam zbrdazdola napisala.  :Smile:

----------


## Šiškica

stigla M, pišite sutra *3dc*

----------


## FlowerBurn

:Heart:  *Lista za 06.11.2017.*  :Heart: 

*  (ne)čekalice:

Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 51.dc
Noemii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 48.dc II 
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc


 odbrojavalice:


Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
MrsIvy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc*

----------


## FlowerBurn

Dobro jutro cure, nadam se da sam uspjela pohvatati sve od zadnjhi par dana dok nije bilo liste, ako sam nešto krivo napisala recite  :Smile:

----------


## tocekica

Cure  :Kiss: , netko je pitao jesal li stigla naručiti se na preglede-NISAM! Doma svi, osim sina u virozi, ali svi idemo u školu, posao. Ja već svoju vučem tjedan dana. Mala mi je imala pregled prošli tjedan, danas je moramo naručiti kod ginića u Prtrovu (endokrinolog traži UZV jajnika i baš nas je uputio u petrovu) tako da sam s tim zaokupljena...ima toga još... :Cool: .

----------


## November

MrsIvy, za muža je dovoljan spermiogram, i ako je ok, tu ste mirni. Iako je dobro imati na umu kako spermiogram može jako varirati, ali kako je meni dr rekla - ako je jednom bio normo, može opet biti normo. Zato ja svojeg i kljukam vitaminima.

Za tebe: obični pregled sa UZV-om, zatim brisevi, hormoni 3.-5.dc, progesteron, hormoni i antitijela štitnjače, prohodnost jajovoda (ako su brisevi ok). To ti je za početak dovoljno.S tim da pregled briseve, hormone i štitnjaču možeš obaviti u jednom danu. Onda ti ostaje smo progesteron i jajovodi. HSG se radi nakon M a prije O.

Kod mene ništa. Nema simtoma ničega, osim što bih pojela vraga valjda.

----------


## MrsIvy

Hvala na odgovorima! Puno mi to znaci, posto sam nova u ovome svemu. Muz je obavio spermiogram. Ja sam 13og narucena na briseve, pa cu popricati sa ginekologicom o svemu. Ali sam nestrpljiva pa me zanimalo dal ima uopce smisla da se narucujem i kod dr opce prakse.
Koristim trakice i pocela sam prepoznavati simptome dolaska ovulacije, kao i samu ovulaciju. Mislim da je sve ok, ali ne zelim misliti, zelim znati :D
Na zalost, oba dvoje smo pusaci, nije bas da najzdravije zivimo. Jos ja k tome radim u smjenama, nekad do ponoci pa odmah ujutro, izgleda sve to uzme neki danak...

----------


## tocekica

MrsIvy, na sve te upućuje ginekolog, kod dr opće ti nema smisla ići jer te tamo nigdje ne bi mogli uputiti (samo možeš pokupiti virozu).

----------


## tocekica

November, i sama si rekla da ti je ciklus s + bio bez simptoma. Možda će i sada to biti slučaj. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se nešto lijepo sprema kod tebe i da nećeš trebati razmišljati o tome dali ideš sada ili kasnije na postupak  :Love: .

----------


## Nivana

Pozdrav cure svima., evo ja ovaj mjesec koristim Lh trakice, i zbilja se nadam najboljem. E sad imam pitanja... prije dva dana na trakicu ništa nije bilo vidljivo, naravno samo test crta... danas je vidljiva neka sjena, nacitala sam more toga na int ali da mi netko pojasni tko je koristio kako one funkcioniraju., kada je dan D? Inače moj kalendar kaže za 6 dana da je ovulaciju., koliko često da radim te trakice?

----------


## sarasvati

Tocekice, ja sam te pitala  :Smile:  A što mora tvoja kći ginekolozima :l

Flower, ne znam gdje je Suncokret, ali po pravilima odlazimo s liste ako se nismo javili do 50dc. (Suncokreeeet?  :Smile:  ) 

Nivana, crtica se može pojaviti iznenada, tako meni često, i kad je najtamnija, ovulacija će nastupiti u roku 12-24 sata. Ispravite me znalci ako sam fulala!

----------


## tocekica

Ide na uzv jajnika. Ima naznake preuranjenog puberteta.

----------


## MrsIvy

> Nivana, crtica se može pojaviti iznenada, tako meni često, i kad je najtamnija, ovulacija će nastupiti u roku 12-24 sata. Ispravite me znalci ako sam fulala!


Tako i meni bude. Uvijek si mislim da sam fulala,  dođe 15 ti,  16 ti dc i odjednom potamni.

----------


## Nivana

Jutro cure, žene , di ste ??? Evo kavica prava turskaaaa... Ko voli Nek izvoli.. inače sam preko moba pa nemogu svaki post iskomentirat al znajte da pratim vas... inače što ste tako utihnule ?? Kad se otvara novo odbrojavanje??
Ja imam prijavak da evo dva dana sam radila trakicu i oba puta je identično control je jako taman, test je dva puta bio bljeda crtica,,, znači Tek mi predstoji čekati....
I zasad se još nismo Posvađali tako da hopsamo svaki dan,. Nekad popodne nekad navečer , zavisi kad nam nema klinke...  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Noemii

Evo nas  :Smile:  .. hvala za kavu Nivana.. e to i mene zanima, kako uopće ide s otvaranjem novog odbrojavanja ? To otvorim poslije prvog pregleda ili ? Kakvo je pravilo ? Super za svakodnevno hopsanje samo naprije i + na sunce  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Noemii, neki, rijetki, otvore odmah s plusom. Uglavnom nakon prvog pregleda. Jesi bila na uzv? Koliko si sad? Ak jesi i sve je dobro, javi se na svojoj temi! Jupiii!

----------


## November

Da vrijeme je za novo odbrojavanje!

Mi smo odlučili, s novim ciklusom krećemo u prirodnjak. Čim dođe M zovem Betaplus.

----------


## Munkica

Sretno, November!

----------


## sarasvati

Sretno, November! 
Vraćala sam se sad na listu da vidim u kojoj si fazi. Znaci li novi ciklus sad ova M koja treba doci?  :Smile:

----------


## November

Hvala  :Smile:  Da, čim stigne ova koja sad treba stići.

----------


## November

* Lista za 09.11.2017. 

(ne)čekalice:

Noemii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 51.dc II 
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc


odbrojavalice:


Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
MrsIvy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc*

----------


## Nivana

Noemi si bila na uz..?
November držim fige šta god značio "prirodnjak" sigurno nešto što ima veze sa svom tim..  :Smile:   :Smile: 
Deset dana do prvi ljubičica., ajme na suce?? Jeste aktivne? Jel ima ovulacije ???  :Smile:

----------


## November

To je IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu, bez kakvih lijekova. Znači moja prirodna ovulacija se čeka, i vadi se jajna stanica za koju morate vibrati da bude super!  :Smile:  I da ne pobjegne.

----------


## Nivana

Evo vibram na najjače  odsad... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~

----------


## sarasvati

November, u prirodnom nema ni štoperice? Ja sam se sad vise informirala o stimuliranom pa mi ovaj ostao manje poznat. 
Uspije tebi, uspije meni i pratimo se s malom razlikom! Juhuhu!  :Smile: 

Nivana, kod mene je ovulacija za dva dana vjerojatno. Ali u odnosu do prije cetiri mjeseca, svjetonazor mi se malčice promijenio :D
Ali aktivni smo!

----------


## Munkica

November, čudno mi je da dopuštaju da jajna stanica pobjegne. Vidjela sam kod puno cura u potpisima da se to događa. Zar ne vade i krv uz folikulometriju pa osim po veličini folikula određuju i prema razini hormona kada će nastupiti ovulacija?
Moji folikuli su bili veličine 15-21 mm i u svima su bile zrele jajne stanice. Da su puštali ove manje da narastu, vjerojatno bi nešto "pobjeglo"

----------


## Vlattka

Dobra večer, cure!  :Smile: 
Nakon stvarno sto godina evo me na forumu. U zadnje vrijeme uspijevam naći malo vremena za kuhanje, čitanje, internet i ostalo. Odoh čitati što ste pisale u zadnje vrijeme.

----------


## Vlattka

Noemi, kad će novo odbrojavanje? Čestitam :Smile: 
Munkice, propustih onu napetost s betom, sad čitam... Drago mi je da je sve super na kraju.
Držim fige svima ostalima!

----------


## Noemii

Evo me. Bila na pregledu sve ok imam kao krvarenje to je vidio na uzv. Inače meni je to samo neki smeđi iscjedak tu i tamo, pa sam dobila duphastone 3x1 za tri tjedna slijedeći pregled. Srce kucaaaa!!! Ajme koja sreća  :Smile:  Veliki smo skoro 1 cm . Evo sad ću otvorit novo pa idemo dalje !

----------


## čokolada

ključ.

----------

